# EA-Store und Headstartcodes



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Nur so eine Interessensfrage, hat einer von Euch EA Store-Vorbestellern schon seinen Headstart-Code per Mail bekommen? 

Werde langsam nervös da ich meinen noch nicht habe, und auch nicht weiss inwieweit der Versand der Codes bei EA automatisiert ist, ergo wie hoch die Chance ist den Key am Wochenende geschickt zu bekommen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. September 2008)

Es reicht wenn er am 15.09 kommt!


----------



## Tribale (12. September 2008)

Ich hab meine Headstartcodes auch noch nicht... Wie gern würd ich das Spiel abbestellen und beim MM kaufen, wenn man da mal bei EA auf der HP durchblicken würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krâng (12. September 2008)

Habe bei Amazon vorbestellt und codes heute per mail bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (12. September 2008)

Hab sie Pünktlich zur Beta bekommen und vertraue EA auch zum Headstart!


----------



## Tribale (12. September 2008)

Naja ich weiß nicht, schon allein deren ungenügender Kundensupport...


----------



## Mikron (12. September 2008)

Also ich habe auch beim EA Store gekauft und den Beta Key rechtzeitig zum Start der Beta bekommen .

Vertraue auch darauf das der Frühstart Key (15.9.) auch rechtzeitig erscheinen wird ;-)


----------



## Merianna (12. September 2008)

Amazon hat sie heut schon verschickt hab sie vorhin bekommen


----------



## Canossaa (12. September 2008)

Zur Info an alle die bei EA ihr Spiel vorbestellt haben : habe soeben eine email bekommen mit einem Link, wenn man diesem folgt hat man seinen Headstart Code =))


----------



## Tobit (12. September 2008)

Ich hoff das ich wenigstends den Headstart Code von EA rechtzeitig bekomm, hab für den Betakey ne beschwerde Mail schreiben müssen sonnst hätt ich nichmals den bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysterium (12. September 2008)

vor 2 min bei mir angekommen. Warum auch immer jetzt schon. Vielleicht um sich das chaosszenario von der Beta zu sparen *G


----------



## euroxfighter (12. September 2008)

Yop



> ...from dc1utl17 (localhost [127.0.0.1])	by dc1utl17.dc1.digitalriver.com (8.13.8+Sun/8.13.8) with ESMTP id m8CKIAJx008389	for <bleibt@lieber.geheim>; Fri, 12 Sep 2008 15:18:10 -0500 (CDT)...


----------



## Elw (12. September 2008)

Hab meinen Code auch vor ca. ner Stunde bekommen. Freu mich schon tierisch auf das Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

also ich hab nur den dlmanager bekommen,kein code garnix...oder hab ich was übersehn?


----------



## Tobit (12. September 2008)

OMG ich bin beeindruckt, EA hatt es geschafft, hab auch ne mail bekommen =)


----------



## Arathras (12. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

will nicht unbedingt noch einen neuen Thread eröffnen und hier passts halbwegs rein. Suche hat mich leider nicht wirklich weitergebracht, unter dem Wust an Preorder beiträgen blick ich auch nicht mehr durch ;-)
Wenn ich heute noch im EA Store bestellen würde, meint ihr ich bekomme dann noch rechtzeitig den Preorderkey? Laut Store steht immernoch dort sinngemäß "Vorbestellen und eher loslegen"


----------



## Taodon (12. September 2008)

Ich hah grad nur ne Mail bekommen, dass der vorbestellte Artikel nun verfügbar ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanFar (12. September 2008)

na dann glückwunsch an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab meinen artikel eben bei amzon stoniert, hatte ich eigentlich schon länger vor (nach den ganzen pannen und pleiten). werde mir das spiel erst in nem halben jahr antun, dann sollte es wenigstens keine probleme bei der aktivierung geben (was ich aber nach den glanzleistungen in dieser woche sehr stark bezweifel). von der "erfahrung" die die durch daoc haben sehe ich nur leider nichts und weil ich das risiko eines fehlkaufes nicht riskieren wollte habe ich mich nun für diesen schritt entschieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Ich hab auch die Mail bekommen. Und im Shop kann ich den Code sehen.
Was nicht geht ist der Download. Den brauch ich zwar nicht, soweit ich weiß, aber ich wollte doch mal fragen, ob der Downloadmanager bei jemanden von euch noch geht, oder ob er bei euch auch keine Internetverbindung aufbauen kann. Irgendwie hab ich den Verdacht, dass die loginserver bei ea wohl down sind. 
Ich glaub ich hab ein Déjà-vu zur Open Beta Registrierung von WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (12. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Mail bekommen. Und im Shop kann ich den Code sehen.
> Was nicht geht ist der Download. Den brauch ich zwar nicht, soweit ich weiß, aber ich wollte doch mal fragen, ob der Downloadmanager bei jemanden von euch noch geht, oder ob er bei euch auch keine Internetverbindung aufbauen kann. Irgendwie hab ich den Verdacht, dass die loginserver bei ea wohl down sind.
> Ich glaub ich hab ein Déjà-vu zur Open Beta Registrierung von WAR
> 
> ...




ja, hier ebendso. email bekommen und code auf der EA Store Page bekommen, DL geht nicht, kann nicht einloggen. wie du sagtest kein drama, ziehs m ir später, patche erstmal die betafiles am Montag.

hat ja alles gut geklappt!

Hoffe GOA kriegt sich noch in Griff, dann ist alles bestens....


----------



## Taodon (12. September 2008)

Wie kommt ihr in den Store allesamt ?

Wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt: "Systemfehler. Bitte versuche es später noch einmal."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (12. September 2008)

Da komme ich grad heim und es er wartet mich mein Key. Wunderbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (12. September 2008)

EA Store -> Kundenservice -> Bestelldaten einsehen - dann seh ich das der DL verfügbar ist (was im Moment nicht geht, ob die das File wohl auf nen GOA Server haben lol) und ich seh meine Code zum Freischalten....


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Einloggen geht nicht. Probier den Link mal: KLICK MICH!
Danach gehst du auf "Anzeigen des Bestellverlaufs und der Bestelldaten" und dann auf "Anzeigen des Bestellverlaufs und der Bestelldaten".
Keine Sorge, wenns länger lädt, scheint gerade alles etwas überlastet zu sein.

Ach ja, ist das jetzt der Headstartcode, oder der normale, oder ist das der gleiche für beides?


----------



## Myzrael (12. September 2008)

Habe auch vor Kurzem eine Email mit den Vodes für den Headstart und die Items bekommen, trotz "normaler" vorbestellter Version. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hätte ich da eine Frage:
Da ich ja logischrweise meine Version am Montag noch nicht in Händen halten werde, werde ich das Game ja downloaden müssen. Ich habe bis jetzt keinerlei Erfahrung mit Headstarts oder Betas, weswegen ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich da jetzt den normalen Beta-Client herunterladen (und patchen) muss, oder ob demnächst ein weiterer "Headstart"-Client zum Download bereit gestellt wird. In der offiziellen FAQ konnte ich dazu leider nichts finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taodon (12. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> EA Store -> Kundenservice -> Bestelldaten einsehen - dann seh ich das der DL verfügbar ist (was im Moment nicht geht, ob die das File wohl auf nen GOA Server haben lol) und ich seh meine Code zum Freischalten....



Besten Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht nun ein Key drin...das dürfte also demnach der Key für den vorzetigen Spieleinstieg sein oder ?


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Normalerweise müsste die Betaversion gehen. Hab ich zumindest schon ein paar mal so gelesen.


----------



## smiLLe (12. September 2008)

tolle Sache, ich kann mich im ea store nicht einloggen
und im Bestellverlauf steht kein Key drin, obwohl ich die email bekommen habe !


----------



## Herbination (12. September 2008)

Hallo

Evt. bin ich ja etwas zu ungeduldig ABER:

Ich habe das Spiel bei EA Store für mich und nen Kumpel bestellt (2 Spiele). Warum bekomm ich da aber nur einen Code auf der Seite wo mein bestellverlauf steht? Wie soll mein Freund an das Spiel (download und Anleitung) ran kommen? Das Geld (100&#8364 hatten sie auch ganz fix bei sich eingeheimst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir da bitte einer weiter helfen? Denn die Mail die ich denen vor 3 Tagen geschickt habe zu diesem Thema kamm noch nicht mit Antwort zurück!

Danke


----------



## Sunkissed68 (12. September 2008)

smiLLe schrieb:


> tolle Sache, ich kann mich im ea store nicht einloggen
> und im Bestellverlauf steht kein Key drin, obwohl ich die email bekommen habe !



geht mir genauso, in meinem Bestellverlauf ist nichts mehr zu sehen...dieser Laden kotzt mich so an


----------



## smiLLe (12. September 2008)

zu sehen ist bei mir alles... nur der Key ist nicht verfügbar


----------



## Zupte (12. September 2008)

mein key ist auch 22:15 Uhr gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Leider kann ich euch da auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich würde allerdings noch ein-, zweimal Emails an den Support schicken. Einfach darauf hinweisen, dass ihr schon mal ne Mail geschickt habt, ohne Antwort zu bekommen.
Schaden wirds jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Der Login scheint wieder zu funktionieren!


----------



## Sunkissed68 (12. September 2008)

Herbination schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Evt. bin ich ja etwas zu ungeduldig ABER:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nur über eine Email Adresse bestellt hast, bekommst Du auch nur einen Code/ein Spiel...hatte den selben Tanz mit denen..habe 3 Exemplare bestellt und auch schon bezahlt und bekam nur einen Beta-Key...und nachdem ich heute nachfragte, ob ich denn wenigstens die 3 Headstart-Keys bekommen würde, sagte man mir, daß pro Email Adresse immer nur ein Exemplar möglich sei....auf so einen Schwachsinn muss man erstmal kommen...ich bestelle da nie wieder was...der typ am Telefon war superunfreundlich bei einer Hotline für die ich pro Minute 0,25€ zahlen musste...das Allerletzte

ich frage mich, wieso es beim Bestellen keinerlei Hinweis darauf gibt...aber die Kohle für 3 Exemplare wird sofort abgezogen...angeblich werden mir die 2 nicht gelieferten Exemplare zurückerstattet...

bin echt super angepisst vom EA Store!!!

Tip für Dich...geh in den MM und hole Dir dort noch eine Pre-Order...so hab ich esmit den 2 von EA nicht gelieferten Keys auch gemacht


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (12. September 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage: hab die Pre Order also auch Headstart Code. Allerdings hab ich nichts bestellt, hab das Teil damals auf Ebay erworben. Muss ich mir dann einfach am 18. die normale Vollversion im Laden kaufen und kann damit dann meinen alten Account weiter verwenden?


----------



## Herbination (12. September 2008)

Na super!  Aber was meinst du mit MM? Also wird mir das 2 Spiel zurückerstattet und die zahlen mir das wieder zurück?  Wasn das für nen Müll?  Da sollen die doch die Funktion mit mehr als ein Spiel bestellen mal raus nehmen!

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Zupte (12. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: hab die Pre Order also auch Headstart Code. Allerdings hab ich nichts bestellt, hab das Teil damals auf Ebay erworben. Muss ich mir dann einfach am 18. die normale Vollversion im Laden kaufen und kann damit dann meinen alten Account weiter verwenden?




ja nur du die chars sind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Das Spiel erscheint mir jetzt auch als Download im EA-Downloader, allerdings startet der Download noch nicht. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Also ich werde mir auch überlegen, ob ich dort nochmal etwas kaufe. Eigentlich verlief bei mir alles gut, aber es ist doch sehr kompliziert. Schon allein, bis ich damals die Links zum Bestellverlauf gefunden habe. Ein Drama...
Und wenn ich sehe, dass die Engländer sogar ein eigenes Forum haben und wir in Deutschland nur nen Linkdschungel... Bah!


----------



## Sunkissed68 (12. September 2008)

Herbination schrieb:


> Na super!  Aber was meinst du mit MM? Also wird mir das 2 Spiel zurückerstattet und die zahlen mir das wieder zurück?  Wasn das für nen Müll?  Da sollen die doch die Funktion mit mehr als ein Spiel bestellen mal raus nehmen!
> 
> Danke für die Antwort.



Der Typ bei EA Hotline hat mir gesagt, die bei mir "zuviel" bestellten 2 Exemplare würden mir innerhalb der nächsten Woche automatisch erstattet...Ich hoffe, daß er Recht behält, sonst werde ich rechtliche Schritet einleiten...sowas geht echt gar nicht.

Zu "MM": das ist eine große Elektronikmarkt-Kette...meist in jeder größeren Statdt zu finden. Dort kannst Du eine Pre-Order Version des Spieles erwerben. Dort enthalten ist eine Key, der Dir das Spielen zum Headstart am 15.09. ermöglicht. Das Geld (bei mir waren es 10€) bekommst Du dann für die Vollversion am 18.09. angerechnet..einfach mit dem Bon in den Markt gehen und die restliche Kohle für die Vollversion bezahlen.


----------



## Jaral (12. September 2008)

Woher wisst ihr eigentlich alle, dass es sich bei dem Code um den Headstart Code handelt?

Bei mir steht da "Bestellung abgeschlossen" und der Code...

Eigentlich braucht es aber doch mind. noch 2 Codes mehr, oder (Item und Echtstart)?
Und den Code mit dem Item müsste es doch eigentlich zeitgleich zum Headstart geben?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem steht da nirgendwo was davon, wann es losgeht... Hab die Befürchtung, das ist der Echtcode und das wars...

Bin verwirrt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zupte (12. September 2008)

Jaral schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr eigentlich alle, dass es sich bei dem Code um den Headstart Code handelt?
> 
> Bei mir steht da "Bestellung abgeschlossen" und der Code...
> 
> ...



die anderen codes bekommst du am 18 sept  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunkissed68 (12. September 2008)

Jaral schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr eigentlich alle, dass es sich bei dem Code um den Headstart Code handelt?
> 
> Bei mir steht da "Bestellung abgeschlossen" und der Code...
> 
> ...



Hm, ja, irgendwie hast Du recht...ob da noch was kommt...es sieht alles so endgültig aus...:-(


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ob es sich um den Headstartcode handelt. Ich hoffe es einfach mal. Bei der Beta kam der Code auch zwei Tage vor Start.


----------



## Jaral (12. September 2008)

Zupte schrieb:


> die anderen codes bekommst du am 18 sept
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist Wissen oder ne Vermutung?
Der Betacode kam schließlich auch per Mail und stand nicht in der Übersicht...


----------



## Gromthar (12. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Und wenn ich sehe, dass die Engländer sogar ein eigenes Forum haben und wir in Deutschland nur nen Linkdschungel... Bah!


Willkommen in der deutschen Bürokratie.

Allerdings muss ich zustimmen. Würde gerne wissen ob dies nun die Headstart- oder die normalen Produktkeys sind - oder aber beides in einem.....


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Das Kuriosum geht weiter. Beim Aktivieren des Spiels konnte ich nur zwischen einer Version US oder GB wählen. Ich hoffe mal, dass die dann trotzdem normal spielbar sein wird und ich da nicht auch noch Probleme bekomme.


----------



## Zupte (12. September 2008)

Jaral schrieb:


> Das ist Wissen oder ne Vermutung?
> Der Betacode kam schließlich auch per Mail und stand nicht in der Übersicht...


 du bekommste den order key und am 18 sept den richtigen key da hast du 1 woche zeit ihn einzugeben


----------



## ArminFRA (12. September 2008)

rufste am Montag Früh in Köln an, dann weisstes sicher!


----------



## Katalmacht (13. September 2008)

Code (Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning): 
Headstart Code: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Ingame Item Code: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Die Vollversion wird zum Release nachgeliefert.

Das steht bei mir in der Mail


----------



## Katalmacht (13. September 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost ;/ ;/


----------



## Katalmacht (13. September 2008)

Sorry für Dreifachpost ;/ ;/


----------



## Zupte (13. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Code (Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning):
> Headstart Code: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Ingame Item Code: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Die Vollversion wird zum Release nachgeliefert.
> ...



du hast es sicher nicht bei ea store gekauft oder?


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (13. September 2008)

Zupte schrieb:


> ja nur du die chars sind weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso das denn? Wenn ich den alten Account weiter verwenden kann?


----------



## Zupte (13. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Wenn ich den alten Account weiter verwenden kann?



du bist in mom auf einen Beta Server normal das die chars beim release weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (13. September 2008)

Zupte schrieb:


> du bist in mom auf einen Beta Server normal das die chars beim release weg sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das ist klar. Das mein ich auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte, du meinst die Chars, die ich am 14. zum Headstart anfange.

Also nochmal: ich hab einen Headstart Code, jedoch habe ich kein Spiel vorbestellt, hab mir lediglich die Pre Order Box über Ebay gekauft (im Nachhinein natürlich schön blöd, aber wayne). Kann ich also meinen jetzigen Acc / Headstart Account dann einfach am 18. mit der normaler Version, die ich aus nem Laden hole, "erweitern" / damit weiter spielen? Sonst wär der Headstart ja umsonst für mich.


----------



## Zupte (13. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klar. Das mein ich auch gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ne das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geht


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (13. September 2008)

Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ripery (13. September 2008)

Meine Mail von Ea is da ... geht einfach auf der Ea Store HP in den Support, Bestellnummer einfügen und Pw dan seht ihr Eure bestellung und dahinter steht der Aktivierungscode... zumindest bei mir


----------



## OldboyX (13. September 2008)

Hab auch die Email von EA, gehe auch einfach auf den EA Store, melde mich an, Support, etc. und bei meiner Bestellnummer steht unter Aktivierungscode nichts ;(


----------



## Promillo (13. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hab auch die Email von EA, gehe auch einfach auf den EA Store, melde mich an, Support, etc. und bei meiner Bestellnummer steht unter Aktivierungscode nichts ;(



selbes problem bei mir.da steht nix....


----------



## Lunalay (13. September 2008)

Hmmm ok, beim Store steht ein Freischaltcode. 

Ist das der Key für den Headstart oder für den 18 ? Oder ist das einfach ein und dasselbe, könnte ja auch sein...


----------



## Xarr (13. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auch bei Amazon vorbestellt allerdings gleich 2x fürn kumpel und mich aber ich habe nur EINE mail mit EINEM Headstart code und Item Code bekommen......

komisch, ich warte mal noch ab ob da noch eine kommt, ich versteh das nicht ganz.

mfg


----------



## lomanoza (13. September 2008)

Promillo schrieb:


> selbes problem bei mir.da steht nix....




bei mir auch nichts. Außerdem springt die DE Seite von EAStore sofortn auf EN Seite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## estafador (13. September 2008)

Ich habe die Pre Order Bestellt gehabt und meine Codes gestern Nachmittag erhalten. Pre Order geht aber eh erst am Montag um 9:00 Uhr los. Was den EA Store angeht möchte ich mich nicht weiter äußern außer dass die Homepage der komplette Horror ist.


----------



## Moondor (13. September 2008)

Ich hab nur die bestätigung bekommen das ich das game downloaden kann sonst nix...


----------



## drawrya (13. September 2008)

Im EA Store einloggen, da findet ihr den Key!

mfg


----------



## Taodon (13. September 2008)

Wobei leider immer noch nicht klar ist für was genau der Key nun ist.

Da könnte EA mal mit Infos rüber kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhina (13. September 2008)

drawrya schrieb:


> Im EA Store einloggen, da findet ihr den Key!



Ja, da ist ein Key. Nur ist halt die Frage was er macht. Headstart, Item, Vollversion??? Oder hat EA eigene Preorderkeys die alles mit einmal können? Man munkelt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja so gespannt...


----------



## Zodiak (13. September 2008)

Rhina schrieb:


> Ja, da ist ein Key. Nur ist halt die Frage was er macht. Headstart, Item, Vollversion??? Oder hat EA eigene Preorderkeys die alles mit einmal können? Man munkelt noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich vermute mal für den Headstart. Allerdings frage ich mich wo die Keys für die Items sind... Oder gab es die für die PO SE im EA-Store gar nich? Komme grad nich af die Seite drauf...


----------



## sebvoll (13. September 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen ich bin begeistert vom EA Store.

Warhammer 2 mal bestellt und einen Code erhalten und für Anfragen ist wie schon so oft keiner Zuständig.
Also falls jemand eine nicht 0900er Nummer hat, an der man mal höflichst nachfragen kann wo der Rest meiner Lieferung ist, ich bin ganz Ohr.

Mfg


----------



## Sesus (13. September 2008)

Selbes Problem bei mir:

Email vom EAStore erhalten aber weder Key noch Download sind freigeschaltet. Keine zweite Bestellung auf diese Email Addresse, daran kanns also nicht liegen. 

@sebvoll

Die Hotline Nummern findest du hier: http://www.electronic-arts.de/pages/8098/
Die Hotline fuer den EAStore ist allerdings erst wieder ab Montag erreichbar...


----------



## OldboyX (13. September 2008)

Naja wenigstens war ich von Anfang an schlau genug und hab für das 2te Spiel für meine Freundin auch ein eigenes EA Konto erstellt. Hab mir schon gedacht, dass EA das nicht hinbekommt, dann auf eine Email Adresse die beiden Codes zu schicken.

Trotzdem haben meine Freundin und ich das identische Email bekommen (Produkt ist jetzt verfügbar blabla) doch gibt es einen gravierenden Unterschied:

Wenn sie sich mit ihrer Bestellnummer etc. einloggt, dann steht dort nun ein Link für den Download und daneben unter Freischaltcode eben ein Code (nehme an für den Headstart).
Bei mir steht an derselben Stelle allerdings nichts (wie auch bei einigen anderen hier wie es scheint).


----------



## wuäst (13. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens war ich von Anfang an schlau genug und hab für das 2te Spiel für meine Freundin auch ein eigenes EA Konto erstellt. Hab mir schon gedacht, dass EA das nicht hinbekommt, dann auf eine Email Adresse die beiden Codes zu schicken.
> 
> Trotzdem haben meine Freundin und ich das identische Email bekommen (Produkt ist jetzt verfügbar blabla) doch gibt es einen gravierenden Unterschied:
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch die Email bekommen, das War jetzt verfügbar ist. Allerdings steht auch bei mir kein Code. 

Bei Bestellstatus dürfte dir bei deinen beiden Accounts ein Unterschied auffallen: bei dem mit Key steht "Bestellung abgeschlossen" bei dem ohne Key "Bestellung abgeschickt". Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wieso das so ist.


----------



## lomanoza (13. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ...Bei mir steht an derselben Stelle allerdings nichts (wie auch bei einigen anderen hier wie es scheint).



Jo. Genau mein Fall. Habe den Support angeschrieben, mal sehen was sie da antworten (wenn uberhaupt)


----------



## Dexter18 (13. September 2008)

hallo leute ich bekomme immer wenn ich das spiel sarten will eine fehlermeldung wo steht "an error occurred--warhammer will now terminate" und jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll um spielen zu können und neu installiert habe ich es schon


----------



## CloudConnected (13. September 2008)

Hi kann mir wer vielleicht noch ein paar Links schicken wo die Preorder SE noch erhältlich ist weil beim EAStore selber finde ich nix mehr.


----------



## Thug (13. September 2008)

Hey Ihrs, 

ich habe die Normale Edition bei EA Store bestellt und gestern eine e-mail mit folgender Betreffzeile bekommen: "Electronic Arts Deutschland - Product ready for order # 61743......"

Wenn ich den link nutz der in der e-mail vorhanden ist werd ich zu einer seite vom store geleitet, wo ich meine accountdaten eintippen muss und anschliessend zur Bestellübersicht gelang.
So, und wenn ich dort auf meine Bestellung klick kommt die Option den Downloadmanager vom Store zu saugen und rechts daneben steht ein sogenannter Freischaltcode... Ist das der Code für den Vorstart?
Er beginnt  mit  WARSEA-xxxxx-xxxx-xxxxx-xxxx-xxxxxx ?! Dachte die hätten einen anderen Präfix!? Klär mich mal bitte wer auf, Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barsel (13. September 2008)

ich hab den gleichen fehler und suche dringend hilfe.


----------



## kescho (13. September 2008)

lol die beta is zuende vielleicht liegs daran


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

Zumindest sind die Server down. Eventuell kommen sie nochmal on.


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

"Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben." 

....

Verdammt, ich will doch in einem Jahr sagen können - ich war seit der Beta dabei, auch wenns nur 20min waren. :<


----------



## Gromthar (13. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Hey Ihrs,
> 
> ich habe die Normale Edition bei EA Store bestellt und gestern eine e-mail mit folgender Betreffzeile bekommen: "Electronic Arts Deutschland - Product ready for order # 61743......"
> 
> ...


Das ist die Frage auf die wir alle eine Antwort suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Also ich hab mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht und einige Leute gefragt. Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass dieser Freischaltecode im EA Store der normale CD Key ist. Demnach würde uns der Headstartkey für den 15.9. fehlen. Wahrscheinlich müssen wir einfach noch ein wenig warten und das Ding kommt heute oder morgen. Wenn nicht, gibts bei EA wohl Tote. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barsel (13. September 2008)

> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> ....
> 
> Verdammt, ich will doch in einem Jahr sagen können - ich war seit der Beta dabei, auch wenns nur 20min waren. :<



also
bei dem fehler musst du dir directx 9 laden und installieren
hier ist der link : hier


----------



## lafina (13. September 2008)

barsel schrieb:


> also
> bei dem fehler musst du dir directx 9 laden und installieren
> hier ist der link : hier



kann ich nur bestätigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann funzt es wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (13. September 2008)

Hab soeben alle Keys bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amon101x (13. September 2008)

PSEA0M

so fängt meiner an für den headstart, habe ihn woanderst vorbestellt für 39€


----------



## Pwnostar (13. September 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Hab soeben alle Keys bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich hab auch grat alle bekommen


----------



## Taodon (13. September 2008)

So hab nu grad ne neue Mail vom EA Store bekommen.

Darin is der Headstart Code sowie der Code für die Bonusitems enthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Der Start des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs ist momentan für Sonntag Mitternacht (00:00 Uhr GMT, 15. September) angesetzt." 

Der Satz stimmt zwar nicht so ganz aber was solls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasabaer (13. September 2008)

Tjo - hab auch meine Codes bekommen gerade - stellt sich mir die Frage - wenn ich mir die War-Europe Seite gerade so anschau: kann ich den Headstart Key JETZT schon eingeben ?
Sieht doch verdächtig danach aus oder ?

Wär ja mal schön, wenn man das Zeug wenigstens reggen könnte, bevor wieder mal alles zusammenbricht.

Hats schon einer probiert ? oder doch besser bis morgen warten ?


----------



## Wayn (13. September 2008)

So hab jetzt Headstart und Itemcodes bekommen, damit müssten ja alle Vorbersteller vom Shop den Code haben. Zwar stimmt die Mail nicht ganz, der Headstartzeitpunkt wird mit der Collectors Edition verwechselt, aber sonst freu ich mich schon auf Montag. Bleibt noch die Frage was für eine Karriere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Wayn


----------



## Madir (13. September 2008)

Wayn schrieb:


> So hab jetzt Headstart und Itemcodes bekommen, damit müssten ja alle Vorbersteller vom Shop den Code haben. Zwar stimmt die Mail nicht ganz, der Headstartzeitpunkt wird mit der Collectors Edition verwechselt, aber sonst freu ich mich schon auf Montag. Bleibt noch die Frage was für eine Karriere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wobei das Problem der Besteller mit Stückzahl > 1 bestehen bleibt und diese nur eine Mail mit einem Set Keys erhalten haben. Meine empehlung an EA, den Store so überarbeiten das man die Stückzahl nicht ändern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zotti (13. September 2008)

Wayn schrieb:


> So hab jetzt Headstart und Itemcodes bekommen, damit müssten ja alle Vorbersteller vom Shop den Code haben. Zwar stimmt die Mail nicht ganz, der Headstartzeitpunkt wird mit der Collectors Edition verwechselt, aber sonst freu ich mich schon auf Montag. Bleibt noch die Frage was für eine Karriere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hallo.

habe auch meine codes bekommen..
und denkt dran das ist die premium preorder, glaube da ist der headstart genau wie von der collectors edition.
nur wann ist die genau?
wass passiert wenn ich den code vorher eingebe?
währe mal schon von den offiziellen hier mal was zu lesen!


----------



## acaddo (13. September 2008)

ist der headstart wenn man bei ea bestellt hat nun genauso wie bei ce oder net ??


----------



## Derigon (13. September 2008)

Zotti schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> habe auch meine codes bekommen..
> und denkt dran das ist die premium preorder, glaube da ist der headstart genau wie von der collectors edition.
> ...



nein!

Premium heißt nur, dass es zur Standart Preorder noch nen OB-Key gab, ansonsten ist das die gleiche Preorder wie ausm Handel

heißt im Umkehrschluss = 15.9. ist der Headupstart für SE-EAStore-Vorbesteller


----------



## barsel (13. September 2008)

also
server sind ja wieder online aber bei mir kommt immer noch der fehler: "an error occurred--warhammer will now terminate" 

weiß ihrgentwer was ich zu tuhen hab?


----------



## Derigon (13. September 2008)

ich hba den fehler auch immer bekommen und es damit gelöst indem ich den Warhammer Patcher in meiner Firewall freigegeben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darus Eisenschild (13. September 2008)

könnte vieleicht daran liegen das zweimal das selbe läuft --- du also zwei mal den client gestartet hast und einer meldet -- "an error occurred--warhammer will now terminate"  schau mal in deinen tasks nach


----------



## barsel (13. September 2008)

beides probiert/ überprüft - nix gebracht
weitere vorschläge?


----------



## Pistenwolf (14. September 2008)

Hat irgendjemand eine ahnung wie und wo man den PreStart Code eingibt?
Unter CD-Key oder Code wird einem mitgeteilt das der Code nicht Gültig ist, oder wurde was ja durchaus sein kann die eingabe des Pre-Start Codes noch nicht freigeschaltet?

VG


----------



## meyster77 (14. September 2008)

> Wobei das Problem der Besteller mit Stückzahl > 1 bestehen bleibt und diese nur eine Mail mit einem Set Keys erhalten haben. Meine empehlung an EA, den Store so überarbeiten das man die Stückzahl nicht ändern kann


Genau dieses Problem habe ich, wie kriege ich jetzt die Keys von meiner 2ten Preorder? Regelt das EA?


----------



## shawn_duh (14. September 2008)

Hab meinen Beta-Key rechtzeitig bekommen und den Headstart-Key hab ich auch schon...entweder hab ich glück oder die anderen pech. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (14. September 2008)

Zupte schrieb:


> ne das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



woher kenn ich dich?bist doch bestimmt der SALATOvon DunM.... oder???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (14. September 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wann ich meinen Headstart key von dem Laden bekomme. 
Wenn ich keinen mehr bekomme wars das letzte mal das ich was mit dem EA stempel drauf gekauft hab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (14. September 2008)

An die Mehrfachbesteller:

Hat irgendwer mehr als einen Satz Keys erhalten oder schon eine Reaktion vom Support?


----------



## Casrin (14. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> An die Mehrfachbesteller:
> 
> Hat irgendwer mehr als einen Satz Keys erhalten oder schon eine Reaktion vom Support?



Ich hatte auch im Warenkorb die Anzahl auf 2 gestellt, was nun ja nicht mehr geht. Auf meine Supportanfrage habe ich folgende Antwort erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wenn Sie das Spiel zweimal (oder mehrmals) über die gleiche Emailadresse bestellt haben, so werden Sie nur einen Beta-Key erhalten. Sie erhalten dann auch nur ein Spiel, wenn die Vollversion dann endgültig verfügbar ist.
> 
> ...



Hatte noch bei der Hotline angerufen, wie es mit der Rückerstattung des einen Spieles ausschaut - lt. Supportmitarbeiter soll das automatisch geschehen - da bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Habe dann noch als ich die Antwort hatte noch eines über eine andere Email Adresse im EA Store bestellt und nun für 2x War alle Codes da, allerdings im Moment 3x bezahlt...


----------



## Drizzt2 (14. September 2008)

Habe von Amazon auch noch keinen per e-mail bekommen aber ich habe janoch den aus der pre-order  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flok (14. September 2008)

ich habe mir das spiel bei EA vor 2tagen vorbestellt, aber nur einen bzw.2 die selben codes per email bekommen ist davon eienr für die gegenstände oder wie soll man das sehen


----------



## X1Alpha (14. September 2008)

Wenner mit WARSEA anfängt isses glaub der Code für die Verkaufsversion am 18en. Auf den Headstart und Itemcode warte ich auch noch.


----------



## Madir (14. September 2008)

Danke Casrin!


----------



## meyster77 (14. September 2008)

Kann es sein, das die Bestellung von denen die mehrere Exemplare bestellt haben, jetzt stoniert ist? Weil bei mir wird jetzt nichts mehr im Bestellverlauf angezeigt.


----------



## Casrin (14. September 2008)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das die Bestellung von denen die mehrere Exemplare bestellt haben, jetzt stoniert ist? Weil bei mir wird jetzt nichts mehr im Bestellverlauf angezeigt.



So wie ich es verstanden habe - Ja. Im Bestellverlauf sehe ich es bei mir auch noch nicht und bin mal gespannt ob das dann wirklich alles automatisch funktioniert mit dem Zurückerstatten des zu viel gezahlten Betrages...


----------



## meyster77 (14. September 2008)

Casrin schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe - Ja. Im Bestellverlauf sehe ich es bei mir auch noch nicht und bin mal gespannt ob das dann wirklich alles automatisch funktioniert mit dem Zurückerstatten des zu viel gezahlten Betrages...


Ich vermute, das die gesamte Bestellung stoniert wurde und wir jetzt mit leeren Händen dar stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## para' (14. September 2008)

OK, hier hat zwar jemand schon die Frage gestellt, aber ich greif sie trotzdem noch mal auf!


Der zugeschickte Headstart-Code scheint nicht gültig zu sein!

Habe gestern auch meine Mail von EA bekommen mit Hedstart-Code und Itemcode, gebe ich den allerdings zu Prüfung auf  der Seite ein kommt nicht wie bei richtigen Codes


" Dieser Code ist noch nicht gültig"


Sondern beim EA-Code

" Dieser Code ist ungültig!"


Haben die da wieder irgendwas versaut oder ist dass "nur" ein Fehler der Seite?


----------



## HGVermillion (14. September 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen du hast vll einen Schreibfehler im Code, hatte ich gestern auch da ein 6 aussah wie ein G.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (14. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch meine Mail von EA bekommen mit Hedstart-Code und Itemcode, gebe ich den allerdings zu Prüfung auf  der Seite ein kommt nicht wie bei richtigen Codes


Headstart SE ist morgen 9.00 Uhr


----------



## para' (14. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen du hast vll einen Schreibfehler im Code, hatte ich gestern auch da ein 6 aussah wie ein G.




Copy und Paste haben selten Schreibfehler! Und in meinem Code ist auch keine 6 drin!


----------



## Terriom (14. September 2008)

Irgend eine Möglichkeit auf irgendeiner Internet Seite jetzt noch n Ce Code zu bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (14. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Copy und Paste haben selten Schreibfehler! Und in meinem Code ist auch keine 6 drin!



Du hast nur den Key für den Standard-Headstart. Den kannste erst morgen ab 9 Uhr registrieren, weil der erst morgen beginnt.


----------



## Dadeldi (14. September 2008)

Für diejenigen mit Zugang zum LiveSpiel-Vorsprung und freischaltbaren Gegenständen sind die entsprechenden Codes unten aufgeführt.

LIVESPIEL-VORSPRUNG:   WENND-UVERSU-CHSTD-IESEN-CODE-EINZU

FREISCHALTBARE GEGENSTÄNDE:  GEBEND-ANNBI-STDUG-ANZSC-HOENB-LOEDE

Der Start des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs ist momentan für Sonntag Mitternacht (00:00 Uhr GMT, 15. September) angesetzt. Für weitere Updates kannst du auf der Warhammer-Webseite nachschauen. Nach Beginn des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs kannst du den Code einfach auf der Warhammer-Webseite  http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de eingeben und schon bist du im Spiel!

Dein Zugangs-Code für die Vollversion wird dir am Mittwoch, den 17. September zugesandt.

Ich hoffe konnte allen damit helfen die noch verunsichert waren/sind.


----------



## Casrin (14. September 2008)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, das die gesamte Bestellung stoniert wurde und wir jetzt mit leeren Händen dar stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein - die HeadStart- / BonusItem- / Spielekey für ein Spiel aus der Bestellung habe ich bereits erhalten.


----------



## Nillinio (14. September 2008)

Hallo, ich wollt nicht extra ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen deswegen stell ich meine Frage mal hier.

Ich habe von Amazon den Headstart Code vor 2 Tagen per mail bekommen, da das Game aber ja erst im laufe der Woche geliefert wird würde ich gern wissen was ich zum spielen runterladen muss, ist es der Beta-Client?

Danke schon einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirand08 (14. September 2008)

Also ich hab mir auch im EA-Store nen Headstartcode gekauft und direkt per email zugeschickt bekommen, aber nicht wie angegeben diese Bonusdinger bekommen.


----------



## Valax (14. September 2008)

Nillinio schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollt nicht extra ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen deswegen stell ich meine Frage mal hier.
> 
> Ich habe von Amazon den Headstart Code vor 2 Tagen per mail bekommen, da das Game aber ja erst im laufe der Woche geliefert wird würde ich gern wissen was ich zum spielen runterladen muss, ist es der Beta-Client?
> 
> ...


Willkommen bei WAR!

Vielen Dank für die Vorbestellung von ’Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning’ bei EA Store.

Wir wollten dich wissen lassen, dass die von dir heruntergeladene Warhammer-Beta automatisch durch ein Patch in die Vollversion umgewandelt wird. Das Herunterladen weiterer Dateien ist nicht notwendig.

Solltest Du die Beta nicht gespielt haben – und den Game-Client noch benötigen – kannst Du ihn unter dem folgenden Link herunterladen:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de


----------



## para' (14. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Du hast nur den Key für den Standard-Headstart. Den kannste erst morgen ab 9 Uhr registrieren, weil der erst morgen beginnt.




Dann frag ich mich warum der Code mit PCEA beginnt und nicht wie Standard Edition mit PSEA?

Und CE Code sollte man ja schon seit heute eigeben können oder nicht?

Beim zweiten Spiel hab ich nur die Standard Edition und dieser Key fängt mit PSEA an, so wo ist nun mein Fehler?


----------



## Nillinio (14. September 2008)

Valax schrieb:


> Willkommen bei WAR!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Vorbestellung von ’Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning’ bei EA Store.
> 
> ...



Nein die Beta hab ich nicht gespielt, hab das leicht verpeilt das es ne Open Beta gab und von daher hab ich mich auch nicht um nen Key gekümmert *hust*

Vielen dank für die Antwort, dann werd ich den mal runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das Spiel da ist muss ich es dann ja nur noch in eine Vollversion mit Abo umwandeln, hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Minolla (14. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Irgend eine Möglichkeit auf irgendeiner Internet Seite jetzt noch n Ce Code zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, wenn jemand hierzu einen guten Tipp hat?

Ich würde am liebsten heute noch irgendwo das Game in der normal Version bestellen und hoffe dann einen Headstartcode per mail zu bekommen der auch ab Montag geht. Die CE Version ist mir mit 120-175 Euro deutlich zu teuer. Sieht jemand eine Möglichkeit für "normale" 45-50 Euro früher als am normalen Releastermin mit dem Game starten zu können? Bei dem EA Store bin ich mir irgendwie nicht so sicher, gibt es da andere gute Erfahrungen mit anderen Shops oder ev sogar den MM?


----------



## X1Alpha (14. September 2008)

naja wenn du glück hast gibts morgen bei MM oder Saturn noch Pre Order Boxen , kosten meines wissens nach 5 euro


----------



## Shainara (14. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich warum der Code mit PCEA beginnt und nicht wie Standard Edition mit PSEA?
> 
> Und CE Code sollte man ja schon seit heute eigeben können oder nicht?
> 
> Beim zweiten Spiel hab ich nur die Standard Edition und dieser Key fängt mit PSEA an, so wo ist nun mein Fehler?



Glaub net, dass der Fehler bei Dir liegt. 
Ich bekomm die gleiche Fehlermeldung.. Mein Code beginnt auch PSEA0M und ich bekomm die Meldung: Dieser Code ist ungültig. 
Schlau und neugierig wie ich bin habe ich mal den Code dann mit PCE0M eingegeben
und die Fehlermeldung war dann: Dieser Key ist noch nicht gültig. 

Ich hoffe, das das morgen alles funzt und das der Code dann als gültig verifiziert wird. Hab bei Amazon bestellt. Mal gucken...


----------



## captniglo (14. September 2008)

Hiho

Ich habe eben den Key für den Headstart bekommen und den Code für die Bonus-items
ich habe gestern vormittag beim ea-store das Spiel bestellt und sofot darauf kam die mail mit dem "normalen" Key für das Spiel.
also es vergehen schon ein paar Stunden zwischen der Bestellung und der Mail mit dem Key für den Headstart.
Es sollte auch jeder der noch keine  Mail hat, eventuell mal schauen ob die Mail nicht eventuell doch bei den Spammails gelandet ist(wenn dafür ein extra Ordner existiert).Ich habe bei mir keinen Spamfilter eingeschaltet.ahso, für die die es interessiert,der Code mit dem Headstart am Montag beginnt mit PSEA0M.

Ich hoffe ein wenig mehr Klarheit geschaffen zu haben für die ea-store Besteller.


----------



## Minolla (14. September 2008)

captniglo schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Ich habe eben den Key für den Headstart bekommen und den Code für die Bonus-items
> ich habe gestern vormittag beim ea-store das Spiel bestellt und sofot darauf kam die mail mit dem "normalen" Key für das Spiel.
> ...



Also ich konnte es nicht mehr aushalten und habe es captniglo gleich getan und auch über den EA-Store bestellt.

Wie er geschrieben hat, steht sofort auf der Webseite in der Bestellbestätigung der Freischaltcode (normale Release-Key). Nun beginnt für mich die schlimme Zeit des Wartens auf die E-Mail mit dem Key für die Pre-Order Headstart die ab Montag kommen soll und natürlich die zwei Bonusitems. 

Ich hoffe nur das ich diese Mail wirklich bekomme und das es bei mir so schnell geht wie bei captniglo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (14. September 2008)

also ich hab meine ceprebox und die codes schon seit 2 monaten^^ und nu soll es 15:30 uhr werden endlich xD


----------



## Dayanus (14. September 2008)

FRAGE: Ist es richtig das heute nur die collectors edition Pre Order codes eingegeben werden können ? Und morgen erst die normalen Pre Orders ?


----------



## Gromthar (14. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> FRAGE: Ist es richtig das heute nur die collectors edition Pre Order codes eingegeben werden können ? Und morgen erst die normalen Pre Orders ?


Genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (14. September 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok alles klar vielen dank für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (14. September 2008)

Minolla schrieb:


> Also ich konnte es nicht mehr aushalten und habe es captniglo gleich getan und auch über den EA-Store bestellt.
> 
> Wie er geschrieben hat, steht sofort auf der Webseite in der Bestellbestätigung der Freischaltcode (normale Release-Key). Nun beginnt für mich die schlimme Zeit des Wartens auf die E-Mail mit dem Key für die Pre-Order Headstart die ab Montag kommen soll und natürlich die zwei Bonusitems.
> 
> ...




naja ich hab auch gestern vormittag bestellt und KEINEN headstarter key bekommen. Ich hoffe das sich das bis morgen ändert -_-


----------



## Teax51 (14. September 2008)

Und ich kann mich mit meinem Headstartcode immernoch nich einloggen , kommt immer Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen bitte neu einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon 48x den Code registriert sogar einmal 10x direkt hintereinander


----------



## Dayanus (14. September 2008)

Teax51 schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich mit meinem Headstartcode immernoch nich einloggen , kommt immer Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen bitte neu einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du brauchst eine CE ( Collectors Edition ) die normalen gehen erst ab morgen.


----------



## Teax51 (14. September 2008)

Ich weiß , Ich hab ja auch die Pre Order Collector edition von Amazon mit den 3 Codes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CloudConnected (14. September 2008)

Also ich habe mir gestern das Spiel bestellt bei Amazon und gerade eben den Headstartkey+Bonus Items zugeschickt bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und morgen kann ich dann so gegen 16 Uhr zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minolla (14. September 2008)

CloudConnected schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir gestern das Spiel bestellt bei Amazon und gerade eben den Headstartkey+Bonus Items zugeschickt bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte so schnell es geht auch einen Headstartkey + Bonus Items erhalten und auch mein Glück beim EA Store versuchen. Habe dort heute Vormittag bestellt (nicht die CE) und auch direkt den normalen Release-Key erhalten. Dachte nun bei mir warte mal etwas und die Mail würde dann schon kommen mit den Headstart- und Bonus Items - Keys. Als ich nochmal auf die Webseite gehe, sehe ich folgende Info bei dem EA Store:

_Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage nach Warhammer, Live Head Start und In Game bonus Codes sind leider bereits ausverkauft. Mit dem Kauf von Warhammer erhalten Sie einen Zugangscode zum vollen Spiel, welches am Donnerstag, den 18 September 2008 released wird. Vielen Dank fuer Ihr Interesse and Warhammer und EA Store. _

Ich habe nun grosse Bedenken das ich pech habe und keine PO Headstart + Bonus Items Key mehr erhalte, zumindest nicht vom EA Store. Auch wenn diese Info als ich bestellt habe noch nicht da stand. Habe eine Mail geschrieben und mal nachgefragt, ob ich noch mit einem key rechenen kann, aber habe wenig Hoffnung. Wenn keine Keys mehr da sind können die sicher auch nichts machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee wie man an die Keys heute oder spätestens morgen drankommen kann?


----------



## Soulslinger (14. September 2008)

bei mir ist alles ordnungsgemäß angekommen, erst beta, und jetzt items und headstart für morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich glaub, ich kaufs mir nochmal bei meim fachhändler, auf cd ists einfach schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i4uron (14. September 2008)

Minolla schrieb:


> _Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage nach Warhammer, Live Head Start und In Game bonus Codes sind leider bereits ausverkauft. Mit dem Kauf von Warhammer erhalten Sie einen Zugangscode zum vollen Spiel, welches am Donnerstag, den 18 September 2008 released wird. Vielen Dank fuer Ihr Interesse and Warhammer und EA Store. _



Das hört sich schlecht an. Habe gestern nachmittag bestellt und da war diese Meldung auch nicht da. Wenn ich bis morgen kein Headstart key erhalten dann rufe ich die an um vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Ich wundere mich warum ich eigentlich das Spiel in diesem "Drecksladen" gekauft habe. -.-


----------



## Gromthar (14. September 2008)

i4uron schrieb:


> Das hört sich schlecht an. Habe gestern nachmittag bestellt und da war diese Meldung auch nicht da. Wenn ich bis morgen kein Headstart key erhalten dann rufe ich die an um vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Ich wundere mich warum ich eigentlich das Spiel in diesem "Drecksladen" gekauft habe. -.-


Also ich fand den Store bisher recht zuverlässig.


----------



## etmundi (14. September 2008)

Gerade bekommen:

Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im EA store!

Die Nachfrage nach dem Warhammer Live Game Headstart war überwältigend, wir sind gerade im Prozess weitere Codes zu generieren - Sie werden eine email mit dem Live Game Headstart und den In Game Item Codes so schnell wie möglich erhalten. Wir erwarten, dass die Codes Montag nachmittag zur Verfügung stehen werden.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten, wir vergewissern Ihnen wir geben unser bestes Ihnen die Codes so schnell wie möglich zu zu senden.

Falls Sie noch Fragen oder Anregungen haben, bitte zögern Sie nicht das Customer Service Team zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlich Grüssen,

Das EA store Team.


----------



## i4uron (14. September 2008)

Habe die eMail gerade auch erhalten. Ich hoffe dass die es schaffen bis morgen die Codes zu verschicken und nicht erst am 18ten...


----------



## captniglo (14. September 2008)

hmm ja, diese Mail habe ich auch gerade vom ea-store bekommen obwohl ich die Codes schon habe.Wurde wohl pauschal an alle Kunden verschickt.Aber immerhin weiss man nun woran man ist und das EA an der sache dran ist.


----------



## McSandens (14. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr, 

ich lasse dazu dann auch mal meinen Senf ab, habe mir gestern Nachmittag im EA Store das Spiel gekauft, habe auch schon einen Key (aber nicht den für morgen sondern den für den 18.), aber ansonsten seit dem keinerlei Reaktion, hoffe natürlich auch mal, dass das noch vor morgen 9 Uhr kommt!

Würde ja schon mal meinen Client updaten, aber das geht ja auch net ohne Key!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, hoffen wir mal das beste!


----------



## Minolla (14. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage nach dem Warhammer Live Game Headstart war überwältigend, wir sind gerade im Prozess weitere Codes zu generieren - Sie werden eine email mit dem Live Game Headstart und den In Game Item Codes so schnell wie möglich erhalten. Wir erwarten, dass die Codes Montag nachmittag zur Verfügung stehen werden.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten, wir vergewissern Ihnen wir geben unser bestes Ihnen die Codes so schnell wie möglich zu zu senden.



Also wenn ich sowas lesen steigt meine Hoffnung wirklich sehr. Kann es eigentlich kaum noch erwarten, auch wenn ich frühestens morgen mit meinem Key reinkommen würde. Aber ich höre von so vielen die bereits Abenteuer bestehen und sich den tollen Kämpfen im RvR usw. stellen, das möchte ich auch gerne. Leider habe ich das Game erst heute Vormittag bestellt und wenn einige die am Samstag bestellt haben, auch noch keine Codes bekommen haben

Das was das EA-Team geschrieben hat war nett und sie arbeiten daran alle zufrieden zu stellen, mehr kann man nicht erwarten. Bleibt für uns nur die unbefridigende Zeit bis zur "Key-Mail".  

Hoffe wenigstens auch so eine Info-Mail von EA zu erhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

habe ja leider noch nicht mal diese Infomail bekommen! :-(

und das alles um 8:16 *schnief*


----------



## Lucinia (15. September 2008)

mal eine bescheidene Frage oO
was hat es mit diesem freischaltcode auf der (überaus beschissenen) se-store seite auf sich...irgendwie blick ich da ja nicht ganz durch!

via mail habe ich mein headstartcode, beta und rüssicode bekommen...aber was hat es mit diesem feld: freischaltblub aufsich auf der seite??

und bekommen wir eigentlich irgendwann noch mal angeboten das richtige spiel zu downloaden? also nach release inkl. anleitung als pdf etc meinetwegen? sonst fände ich das ganze digitale ordern irgendwie...schwach...

vielen dank für eure hilfe
lg, luci


----------



## spiderxx (15. September 2008)

ich bekomm ne kriese die codes sind alle ungültig, egal ob 0 oder mit O es geht nicht


----------



## TheOtherGuy (15. September 2008)

spiderxx schrieb:


> ich bekomm ne kriese die codes sind alle ungültig, egal ob 0 oder mit O es geht nicht


Natürlich sind die ungültig, oder ist es schon 9.00 Uhr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

Lucinia schrieb:


> was hat es mit diesem freischaltcode auf der (überaus beschissenen) se-store seite auf sich...irgendwie blick ich da ja nicht ganz durch!
> 
> [...]
> 
> und bekommen wir eigentlich irgendwann noch mal angeboten das richtige spiel zu downloaden? also nach release inkl. anleitung als pdf etc meinetwegen? sonst fände ich das ganze digitale ordern irgendwie...schwach...




also eigentlich soll der Freischaltcode der Key für die Vollversion sein, also für Do.

Das Spiel kannst du mit dem EA Download Manager wohl ab Do runterladen, auch mit der Anleitung als PDF.

Jedenfalls hab ich das so verstanden.

also keine 100% Sicherheit.

Wenn es falsch ist Sorrry und bitte berichtigen!


----------



## Lucinia (15. September 2008)

i hoffe das ist so @ mcSandens und danke für die flotte antwort


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

kein Ding, ich warte aber immernoch auf die Mail vom Store, habe bisher nur den normalen Key! ARGH!

gehts jemandem genauso?

oder jemand was gefunden, wie es auch so geht? :-D


----------



## Dagon1 (15. September 2008)

Tja, ich hab ebenfalls noche keine weitere Mail von EA bekommen. 
Wenn man denen ne Beschwerdemail schicken will weisen die darauf hin, daß man bitte nicht nach den codes fragen soll. 
-.-

Mistladen...


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

hab ich schon auch schon!

Hast du diese Infomail bekommen, in der steht, dass es evtl bis nachmittags dauern kann??

dann sind die anfänger gegenden wenigstens leerer! :-D *sarkasmus*


----------



## Dagon1 (15. September 2008)

Ne, leider nicht....n Kumpel hat die auch bekommen. Nur bei ihm ist die Bestellung beim Kundendienst im EA store verschwunden....bei mir wenigstens nicht.......sollte im laufe des Tages nichts passieren werde ich auf jedenfall Kompensation verlangen. Mal gucken ob die Codes noch kommen oder eine Kompensation angeboten wird.


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

hmm, jo, berichte, wenn du nen key bekommen hast! dann kann ich ja mal hoffen!

Gehe jetzt so lange wohnung putzen bis der key das ist, mal sehen wie sauber es wird! :-D


----------



## Mathiis (15. September 2008)

Wann habt ihr denn bestellt?
Ich gestern um 13 Uhr.
Da stand, meine ich, noch nix davon, das keine Codes mehr da sind.
habe aber auch noch nix bekommen...


----------



## Tobit (15. September 2008)

Hi,
es ist unmöglich wie EA seine Kunden behandelt...
Ich hab am 2.September über den EA-Store WAR bestellt, als der Tag der Beta kam....kein Beta Key im postfach....(dank Buffed hab ich  trotzdem an der Beta teilnehmen können)....nach beschwerde-Mail dann nach 3 Tagen den Beta Key zugeschickt bekommen.

Naja kann passieren...Zum Headstart kommt der Code sicher an...

falsch gedacht...
Keine Mail....weder nen Headstart-Key noch den Key für die Bonusitems erhalten...

Ist das normal das man Zahlende Kunden so behandelt?

Und für so etwas steck ich denen geld in den Allerwertesten? um nur die Hälfte des Bestellten zu bekommen?

Ich werde es mir in Zukunft zweimal überlegen bevor ich nochmals ein Produkt von EA kaufen bzw bestellen werde.

Kann euch von diesem Store nur abraten...

MfG ein enttäuschter Tobit


----------



## Dagon1 (15. September 2008)

Das ist der Punkt....bisz um frühen Nachmittag wurde noch inkl. Preorder verkauft.....kurz darauf nicht mehr...nun ist die Frage was EA da draus macht.


----------



## Ogil (15. September 2008)

Also ich hab auch erst am 5.September bei EA die Pre-Order bestellt - und die Open-Beta-Keys kamen (verstaendlicherweise) nicht rechtzeitig an - die Codes fuer Headstart und Bonusitems aber schon. Kann mich also eigentlich nicht beschweren.

Hast Du denn die Mail bekommen, dass Deine Bestellung ausgefuehrt wurde? Da waren dann Links zum Download enthalten und auf der EA-Seite kann man seine Bestellung einsehen, so dass da nun ein entsprechender Code auftaucht (der ist wahrscheinlich der Code fuer den normalen Start am 18.). Wenn Du das nicht bekommen hast, ist wohl irgendwas mit Deiner Bestellung nicht ok - z.B. wenn nix von Deiner Kreditkarte oder so abgebucht werden konnte. Check das!


----------



## Zotti (15. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch erst am 5.September bei EA die Pre-Order bestellt - und die Open-Beta-Keys kamen (verstaendlicherweise) nicht rechtzeitig an - die Codes fuer Headstart und Bonusitems aber schon. Kann mich also eigentlich nicht beschweren.
> 
> Hast Du denn die Mail bekommen, dass Deine Bestellung ausgefuehrt wurde? Da waren dann Links zum Download enthalten und auf der EA-Seite kann man seine Bestellung einsehen, so dass da nun ein entsprechender Code auftaucht (der ist wahrscheinlich der Code fuer den normalen Start am 18.). Wenn Du das nicht bekommen hast, ist wohl irgendwas mit Deiner Bestellung nicht ok - z.B. wenn nix von Deiner Kreditkarte oder so abgebucht werden konnte. Check das!



hallo.

also bei mir ist alles pünktlich gekommen, und auch keine probleme jetzt beim aktivieren des headstart codes!
habe schon oft über den ea store was gekauft, und noch nie probleme gehabt!


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

habe am Sa bestellt! irgendwann im laufe des nachmittages, bei saturn haben sie noch preoderboxen!

Wenn es nach meiner Arbeit immernoch nicht geht, kaufe ich da eine und storniere bei EA!


----------



## Dagon1 (15. September 2008)

Hmm...langsam werde ich stinkig....man sollte meinen, daß EA genug Leute hat um die ollen Keys zu versenden.....


----------



## Firewoman (15. September 2008)

Naja ich habe am 13.09.2008 bestellt.
Da stand da auch noch nichts davon das man nichts mehr bekommt.
Naja mit meiner Bestellung habe ich ne Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
in dieser Stand dann ein Key.
Den habe ich eingegeben trotzdem funzt der nicht.
Egal was oder wie ich es versuche es kommt immer Key ungültig.
Es ist ne Frechheit was sich da EA erlaubt. Jetzt habe ich nichtmal genug Geld auf dem Konto um es bei EA zu Stornieren und mir bei Saturn zu kaufen.
Das Geld wurde schon abgebucht. Bis das dann wieder auf dem Konto ist vergehen Tage.
Frechheit sowas. Und vom Support kommt auch kein Statement.
ich galueb man sollte ne Sammelklage gegen EA erheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Fire


----------



## Mathiis (15. September 2008)

Firewoman schrieb:


> Naja ich habe am 13.09.2008 bestellt.
> Da stand da auch noch nichts davon das man nichts mehr bekommt.
> Naja mit meiner Bestellung habe ich ne Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> in dieser Stand dann ein Key.
> ...



Das ist der Key für die Vollversion, den du dann ab dem 18. eingeben musst.


----------



## Valeriah (15. September 2008)

Firewoman schrieb:


> Naja ich habe am 13.09.2008 bestellt.
> Da stand da auch noch nichts davon das man nichts mehr bekommt.
> Naja mit meiner Bestellung habe ich ne Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> in dieser Stand dann ein Key.
> ...



Also bei EA funktioniert alles wunderbar. Spiel gekauft bei EA. gemerkt hey man kann in gewinnspielen betakey bekommen (und headstart box hab ich vom mediamarkt noch), also wieder storniert bei ea. stornierung war erfolgreich - trotzdem bekomme ich die headstart keys.
auf die frage was das soll ich hätte doch storniert: "ja ihre stornierung ist defintiv durch, wir wünschen trotzdem viel
spass mit den keys" :-)

kann nicht klagen :-)

amazonkeys, ea keys und mediamarkt keys... alles da....


----------



## Firewoman (15. September 2008)

Mathiis schrieb:


> Das ist der Key für die Vollversion, den du dann ab dem 18. eingeben musst.



Falsch. Es stand da eindeutig das man an der Open Beta teilnimmt und frühzeitig  ins Spiel einsteigen kann.
Ich hab es im EA Store bestellt wie auch die anderen hier die offenbar genauso Probleme haben.
Zudem konnte man bei der Spielaktivierung eindeutig Warhammer Online StandartEdition wählen.
Und EA Store war zudem auch als Premium gekennzeichnet siehe hier: http://www.war-europe.com/#/edition/?lang=de
Also absolut wiedersprüchlich.

Gruss Fire


----------



## Naridian (15. September 2008)

> ZITAT(Firewoman @ 15.09.2008, 13:31) *
> Naja ich habe am 13.09.2008 bestellt.
> Da stand da auch noch nichts davon das man nichts mehr bekommt.
> Naja mit meiner Bestellung habe ich ne Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> ...






ich denke auch das das der key für den 18. ist


----------



## musssein (15. September 2008)

habe am samstag bei ea bestellt, sofort darauf mail bekommen mit key für vollversion, kurze zeit später ne 2.mail mit headstart und item key

Datum: Sat, 13. Sep 2008 19:02:01  war das...denke war einer der letzten die nen key bekommen haben

@firewoman der headstart key beginnt mit PSE ..ich behaupte dein key beginnt mit WARSE


----------



## Mathiis (15. September 2008)

Firewoman schrieb:


> Falsch.



ne richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rayz (15. September 2008)

Ich hatte mir die Standart Edition beim EA-Store bestellt. Jedoch dann abbestellt (habs zumindest gedacht) ,weil ich mir das Spiel wonaders holen wollte.
Jedoch erhielt ich trotzdem eine E-Mail vom EA-store mit dem Headstart- und Itemcode.
Kann ich das jetz iregdnwie rückgängig machen, oder bin ich "gezwungen" das zu bezahlen.


----------



## Aldaria (15. September 2008)

rayz schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Standart Edition beim EA-Store bestellt. Jedoch dann abbestellt (habs zumindest gedacht) ,weil ich mir das Spiel wonaders holen wollte.
> Jedoch erhielt ich trotzdem eine E-Mail vom EA-store mit dem Headstart- und Itemcode.
> Kann ich das jetz iregdnwie rückgängig machen, oder bin ich "gezwungen" das zu bezahlen.



DU hast 14 Tage Rückruf recht, wenn du in der EU lebst und den Download noch nicht begonnen hast.

Btw: Wann hast du bestellt und wieviel codes hast du bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab es erst gestern gekauft und irgendwie nur ein key für den 18 bekommen. Laut EA support soll der Headstart key noch folgen, glaub ich aber nicht so recht. )


----------



## epox1 (15. September 2008)

Habe auch gestern eine E-Mail bekommen dass sie überfordert sind mit den Keys und neue generieren müssen. 
Eintreffen sollen die laut EAStore heute Nachmittags.

(Habe übrigens "schon" am 12.9 so gegen 17 Uhr bestellt und habe nach wie vor keine Keys, also weiter warten und hoffen dass die Keys in 1-2 Stündchen kommen)

gruß epox


----------



## Valeriah (15. September 2008)

hm lol und mir schickt ea keys obwohl schon lange storniert *g* das ist mal geil und andere die sie dringender brauchen bekommen keine lustig lustig...


----------



## epox1 (15. September 2008)

also so lustig finde ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathiis (15. September 2008)

Ich jetzt auch nicht so wirklich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rayz (15. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> DU hast 14 Tage Rückruf recht, wenn du in der EU lebst und den Download noch nicht begonnen hast.
> 
> Btw: Wann hast du bestellt und wieviel codes hast du bekommen?
> 
> ...




Habe nix gedownloaded und keinen Key eingegeben. War gerade auf der Seite von denen aber finde gar nicht wo man seine Bestellungen einsehen kann.
Habe vor ungefähr einem Monat bestellt und habe Headstartkey und Itemcode bekommen.


----------



## etmundi (15. September 2008)

rayz schrieb:


> . War gerade auf der Seite von denen aber finde gar nicht wo man seine Bestellungen einsehen kann.




EA Kundendienst


----------



## Dragonheart213 (15. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe das Spiel auch vorbestellt, und sofort eine E-mail bekommen in der ein Code (2x direkt untereinander) stand, der mit WARSE... beginnt. DAS st der Code für die Vollversion am DO, und der Vorbestellercode ist noch nicht verschickt, weil die dafür zu doof sind oder was?


----------



## rayz (15. September 2008)

habs am 20.8 bestellt ,heißt ich kanns nichtmehr zurückgeben??
naja zum glück is man beim media markt nicht gezwungen zu kaufen,immerhin "nur" 10 euro


----------



## RealdC (15. September 2008)

rayz schrieb:


> Habe nix gedownloaded und keinen Key eingegeben. War gerade auf der Seite von denen aber finde gar nicht wo man seine Bestellungen einsehen kann.



https://eastore.ea.com einloggen und dann, ziemlich klein oben --> Kundendienst, dann kommt man auf die "einzelheiten der Bestellung"

Ich warte auch noch auf den Key zum Headstart, die sollen heute Nachmittag noch kommen, sonst habe ich auch nur den WARSE****** Key für Donnerstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (15. September 2008)

RealdC schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf den Key zum Headstart, die sollen heute Nachmittag noch kommen, sonst habe ich auch nur den WARSE****** Key für Donnerstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, wenn ich den Headstart key heute nicht bekomme, storniere ich das ganze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Rayz frag einfach mal den Support an. Sind ja nur paar tage ;o)


----------



## Firewoman (15. September 2008)

RealdC schrieb:


> https://eastore.ea.com einloggen und dann, ziemlich klein oben --> Kundendienst, dann kommt man auf die "einzelheiten der Bestellung"
> 
> Ich warte auch noch auf den Key zum Headstart, die sollen heute Nachmittag noch kommen, sonst habe ich auch nur den WARSE****** Key für Donnerstag
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal gerne wissen wo ihr diese Informationen her habt das die noch heute Keys verschicken.


----------



## Abarton (15. September 2008)

Ich habe am fr bestellt und bis heute ist nicht gekommen habe nur 2 mail s mit danke das wir dein geld bekommen haben und eine order is rady mit link wo man dan auch weiter geleitet wirt und wo dan nichts ist

hatte dan ma forhinne mal bei der hot angerufen und da hatt man dan mir versichert das die codes im laufe des tagen kommen würden na da bin ich ma gespannnnnnnnt

habe den menschen auch gleich gesag sollte das nicht der fall sein das ich dan storniere darauf der liebe mannnnn nene die würden auf jeden fall heute kommen lolololol


----------



## Telath (15. September 2008)

Bei meiner Frau besteht das gleiche Problem. Was kann man da machen? Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neusten Stand, direct x9 is drauf.


----------



## etmundi (15. September 2008)

Firewoman schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne wissen wo ihr diese Informationen her habt das die noch heute Keys verschicken.



Gestern bekommen


Sehr geehrte® ...

Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im EA store!

Die Nachfrage nach dem Warhammer Live Game Headstart war überwältigend, wir sind gerade im Prozess weitere Codes zu generieren - Sie werden eine email mit dem Live Game Headstart und den In Game Item Codes so schnell wie möglich erhalten. Wir erwarten, dass die Codes Montag nachmittag zur Verfügung stehen werden.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten, wir vergewissern Ihnen wir geben unser bestes Ihnen die Codes so schnell wie möglich zu zu senden.

Falls Sie noch Fragen oder Anregungen haben, bitte zögern Sie nicht das Customer Service Team zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlich Grüssen,

Das EA store Team.


----------



## i4uron (15. September 2008)

Habe meine auch immer noch nicht bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barsel (15. September 2008)

"In jedem Fall, wird Ihnen eine E-mail gesendet, entweder um ihre Registration zu bestätigen oder Sie über eventuell aufgetretenen fehler zu Informieren." heißt es laut war-europe.
ich jedoch habe keine mail bekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe 3 mal den SE eingeschickt und wurde auch jedes mal angenommen
aber ihrgentwie bekomm ich nix...
jemand ne idee oder gleiches problem? 
antwort wär nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxPaschaxXx (15. September 2008)

Ja hab das selbe Problem... warte schon 2 Std auf die Mail


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Ist ja mal ein Thread mit ner ganz neuen Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

gleiches problem bei mir .. am freitag vorbestellt , den key für donnerstag bekommen und gestern die email , dass ich den key für den headstart im laufe des nachmittags bekommen werde , bei mir ist allerdings noch nichts angekommen ...

witzig ist auch das es nicht möglich ist den download beim  ea downloader zu starten ... obwohl es ja eigentlich gehen müsste ( hab das spiel zwar schon durch die Beta aber troßdem merkwürdig )


----------



## KennyKiller (15. September 2008)

naja mich wart jetz schon midn 10minuten!


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

Tach allerseits,
habe ein ganz anderes Problem:
- Preorder SE bei EA bestellt
- 13.09.: Mail mit Codes für Headstart und Items erhalten
- Heute Code bei WAR eingegeben
- Bestätigung von WAR, dass Headstart aktiviert ist
- Warpatch.exe gestartet

Seitdem lande ich immer wieder im Login-Fenster mit dem Hinweis: Authentification failed!

... und, ja, ich gebe die richtige Mailadresse und das korrekte Passwort ein (kann mich damit ja auch ohne Probs auf der WAR-Seite einloggen).

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme bzw. - noch besser - eine Lösung?
Danke vorab

PS: Mail an den GOA-Support ist raus - bisher ohne Antwort


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

ähm was hat das mit ea zutun ^^? topic heißt : EA-Store und Headstartcodes


----------



## barsel (15. September 2008)

könnte es einfach sein das die überfordert sind um die zeit?
 ich meine heute so um 1 oder so gings bei meinem cousin instant...


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

Mag sein, aber ich hab den Kanal langsam voll: Das Problem hatte ich schon bei der BETA, und es wäre ja immerhin möglich, dass die Codes von EA nicht korrekt sind. Also ist es mir immo ziemlich egal, wo ich poste .... Du verstehst?


----------



## sebiprotago (15. September 2008)

Könnte daran liegen, dass die ganzen ungeduldigen Leute ihre Keys immer und immer wieder eingeben und so den Mailserver ausbremsen.


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

eben nicht weil die keys von EA garnicht verschickt wurden also wird dir hier niemand sagen können warum dien key nicht geht .... weil hier keiner einen hat


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen: Die Mail mit den Keys ist eindeutig von EA!


----------



## barsel (15. September 2008)

bei mir funzt es auch noch immer nicht
habe einma neu instaliert und neu gepatcht.
ist ein guter pc, habe direct x neuste version, firewall durchgängig gemacht/ausgeschaltet und über  patch.exe geöfnet
bringt alles nix
sooo verzweifelt!


----------



## klekskill (15. September 2008)

echt nur idioten hier das thema hatten wir bereits vor der beta -.-' 
hrhr directx9 hrhr


----------



## X1Alpha (15. September 2008)

ja aber die hier haben keinen key bekommen , deshalb wird dir hier keiner helfen können ^^ haste überhaupt ne bestätigungsmail bekommen ?


----------



## schmetti (15. September 2008)

Hay ,

Wenn ich Warhammer starte bricht der start mit der Fehlermeldung , startet das Spiel über den warpatcher ,ab.
Folge ich der anweisung passiert wieder das selbe mit der selben Fehlermeldung.
Ich habe das Spiel schon Deinstalliert und neu Installiert hat aber auch nix gebracht immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.
Auf meinem Laptop läuft das Game einwandfrei nur nicht auf meinem PC. (möchte es aber wegen meinem großen Bildschirm auf PC spielen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mein System:

AMD64 x2 6000
Geforce 9800gtx
4GB Ram
Vista64 Ultimate
24" Eizo Monitor
Logitech G15 Tastatur 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dank Euch schon mal für eure Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

hast die heute morgen bekommen oder wie ? bzw wann hattest du bestellt ?


----------



## schmetti (15. September 2008)

Hallo ich hab meine Cods bekommen und bin schon am Spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

ja welche Fehlermeldung denn?


----------



## barsel (15. September 2008)

les ma meinen beitrag
ich habe neuste version von direct x


----------



## epox1 (15. September 2008)

schmetti schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab meine Cods bekommen und bin schon am Spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




heute bekommen ?!


----------



## sebiprotago (15. September 2008)

Telath schrieb:


> Bei meiner Frau besteht das gleiche Problem. Was kann man da machen? Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neusten Stand, direct x9 is drauf.



Neue Frau suchen?


----------



## Jarus (15. September 2008)

Ich habe noch gestern bei EA bestellt, und da stand noch das ich einen Headstartet Key bekomme. Darauf Mail mit normalem Key, dann kurz später Mail das die HeadKeys alle vergeben sind und das ich heute nun warten soll. Also solangsam wird es mir echt zu bunt, weil das kein Service ist und ein großes Puplicer sich so was net leister kann. Kurz um wenn ich heute kein Key bekomme wird die sache stoniert und bei dem laden meines Vertrauens bestellt "Amazon".

Jarus


----------



## schmetti (15. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> ja welche Fehlermeldung denn?




wie oben Beschrieben .... 
das Ich Warhmmer über den warpatcher Starten soll und wenn ich das mache kommt eben die selbe Fehlermeldung wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dadnke für die schnelle Antwort :-)


----------



## Junkman (15. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> ....
> 
> Verdammt, ich will doch in einem Jahr sagen können - ich war seit der Beta dabei, auch wenns nur 20min waren. :<



Wenn man Direct X 9 hat, was "eigentlich" Standard ist und der Fehler der Datei trotzdem kommt, kann man auch einfach die Datei runterladen und in C:WinXP, system32 reinkopieren...

*Hier der Download!!!*


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

schmetti schrieb:


> wie oben Beschrieben ....
> das Ich Warhmmer über den warpatcher Starten soll und wenn ich das mache kommt eben die selbe Fehlermeldung wieder
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst unter deinem Passwort den Haken setzen bei "Alle Dateien überprüfen"

Oder probier mal die warpatcher.exe im WAR Ordner direkt zu starten


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

netharian schrieb:


> hast die heute morgen bekommen oder wie ? bzw wann hattest du bestellt ?


Hatte am 23.08. bestellt, am 12.09. die Bestätigung von EA bekommen.
Am 13.09. kam die Mail von EA (!) mit den Codes.
Heute nachmittag den Code eingegeben - 5 Minuten später die Bestätigung von WAR, dass der Code aktiviert ist.
Kann mich aber nach wie vor nicht im Patcher einloggen ....


----------



## Tobit (15. September 2008)

es wurde alles richtig abgebucht, und den key für den Fixstart habe ich =)


----------



## sp0tz (15. September 2008)

hi...

ich spiele seit der closed beta den englischen war client ohne probleme... heute zum prelaunch logge ich mich auf einen deutschen realm, mit dem selben clienten wie bei der beta, nur gepatched halt ^^ ein, und auf einmal is die sprache deutsch englisch gemischt!

weiß einer was ich machen kann ?

ich habe nur gelesen dass der deutsche client ein paar sound probleme hatte, aber ich benutze wie gesagt seit der closed beta den en clienten...

kanns sein dass das problem auftritt weil ich mit dem en clienten auf einem deutschen realm spielen will ? das wär ja ur dumm! ^^
hab sogar neu installiert alles... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


thx for help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

sp0tz schrieb:


> hi...
> 
> ich spiele seit der closed beta den englischen war client ohne probleme... heute zum prelaunch logge ich mich auf einen deutschen realm, mit dem selben clienten wie bei der beta, nur gepatched halt ^^ ein, und auf einmal is die sprache deutsch englisch gemischt!
> 
> ...




Im Chat /language german eingeben oder /language 3

1ist english, 2 französisch


also bei dir /language english


----------



## shawn_duh (15. September 2008)

Bei mir sagt er: *Dieser CD-Key is ungültig.* Was soll das denn? Oder mache ich was falsch?

EDIT: Hatte nen falschen Key eingegeben..... ich dummerchen !


----------



## Dragonheart213 (15. September 2008)

Edit: Mistedit-Also: WARSEA ist für Donnerstag, EA hat den *meisten* Kunden die Vorbestellt haben noch keinen Vorbestellerkey geschickt.


----------



## Teax51 (15. September 2008)

Denke nicht das das so ist. Warte schon seit gestern auf die Mail , von der Beta hab ich immernoch keine. Irgendwas haben die gegen uns.


----------



## Derail (15. September 2008)

Mail bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschüss bis morgen Abend, habe morgen leider KEINE Uni !!
haha ^^


----------



## barsel (15. September 2008)

"an error occurred--warhammer will now terminate" war das problem
direct x 9 hab ich 
is scheinbar unabhänging 
also sons noch ideen?
neu instaliert hab ich schon


----------



## Gebieter77 (15. September 2008)

barsel schrieb:


> "In jedem Fall, wird Ihnen eine E-mail gesendet, entweder um ihre Registration zu bestätigen oder Sie über eventuell aufgetretenen fehler zu Informieren." heißt es laut war-europe.
> ich jedoch habe keine mail bekommen...
> 
> 
> ...


ich war grade duschen und kauf mir jetzt kippen, je nach dem schau ich mir was die Wolken an.
p.s.
wieviel Uhr haben wir


----------



## Teax51 (15. September 2008)

Find das irgendwie nicht witzig , bin schon recht am verzweifeln das ich die 50 € für umsonst ausgegeben hab. Die Codes bringen mir ein Scheiß.


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> ....
> 
> Verdammt, ich will doch in einem Jahr sagen können - ich war seit der Beta dabei, auch wenns nur 20min waren. :<




DirectX installieren
http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html


----------



## Targuss (15. September 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Das ist der für Donnerstag. EA is zu doof den für Montag zu verschicken.



In be4 Edit *g*?


----------



## barsel (15. September 2008)

ICH HABE DIRECT X 9


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

barsel schrieb:


> "an error occurred--warhammer will now terminate" war das problem
> direct x 9 hab ich
> is scheinbar unabhänging
> also sons noch ideen?
> neu instaliert hab ich schon




hast du schon den haken gesetzt unter Login/Passwort?


----------



## X1Alpha (15. September 2008)

Langsam aber sicher wirds zeit das die die codes rausschicken , nachmittag is das ja schon nimmer.


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

Hier hat sich ein Enwickler zum Fehler gemeldet
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=470


aus
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=74068


----------



## RalHe (15. September 2008)

Also ich finde es auch mehr als blöd das man seinen Key noch bestätigen lassen muß...
Wofür kaufe ich die Pre-Order wenn ich nicht sofort spielen kann weil Code Bestätigung fehlt??
Wenn man Pech hat kommt man erst zum normalen Release rein und das obwohl Pre-Order vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selbst bei Aoc bin ich mit Code sofort reingekommen, da gabs die Code Bestätigung garnicht....


----------



## i4uron (15. September 2008)

Soeben habe ich die Bestellung storniert und es bei "Trade-A-Game" bestellt. Ich sehe kein Grund mehr Geld für so ein miserables Laden auszugeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nach einer Minute als ich bei Trade-A-Game bestellt habe, haben sie die beiden Keys mir schon zugesendet. Einfach nur geil, jetzt kann ich auch mal ZOCKEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

und hast die keys da schon bekommen i4uron ?


----------



## Aldaria (15. September 2008)

Ich fühle mich Verarscht von EA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i4uron (15. September 2008)

netharian schrieb:


> und hast die keys da schon bekommen i4uron ?


Ja, habe es bereits aktiviert. Lade gerade die email seite jede 30 sekunden neu! XD

Account wurde nun auch aktiviert, patcht gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es noch heute zocken möchte, storniert bei EA und kauft bei Trade-A-Game, dazu ist es noch 10$ billiger. (sollte keine Werbung sein, nur eine kleine Empfehlung an die Verzweifelten. xD)


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

bekommst das bei trade-a-game zugeschickt per post dann oder auch mit download ?


----------



## Aldaria (15. September 2008)

netharian schrieb:


> bekommst das bei trade-a-game zugeschickt per post dann oder auch mit download ?



Hmm, eigentlich bezahlt man doch nur die Keys, der Rest ist egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i4uron (15. September 2008)

netharian schrieb:


> bekommst das bei trade-a-game zugeschickt per post dann oder auch mit download ?


Das Headstart key bekommst du per email und am 18ten bekommst du das Spiel per Post zugeschickt.


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

und wenn du die bestellung bei ea abbrichst bekommst das geld dann später zurück überwiesen oder wie ( sofern man den download noch nicht gestartet hat )


----------



## i4uron (15. September 2008)

netharian schrieb:


> und wenn du die bestellung bei ea abbrichst bekommst das geld dann später zurück überwiesen oder wie ( sofern man den download noch nicht gestartet hat )


Wenn du das Geld per Überweisung bezahlt hast dann bekommst du es überwiesen zurück. Gleiche mit Kreditkarte, Lastschrift und was da auch immer ist.


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

So, WAR neu installiert: Jetzt klappts!
Allen viel Glück, die noch Probs haben


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

und wo beantragt man das ( sorry aber die ea seite ist mal bissl kacke und unübersichtlich)


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...422#post1495422

Scrollt mal runter bis Code FAQ


----------



## Skulldemon (15. September 2008)

hmmm, ich habs bei sqoops vorbestellt und immer noch keine Email im Postfach :/


----------



## karlos123 (15. September 2008)

Also liebe Meckercommunity.

Probiert eure Codes mit Null oder mit 0 wie OooO aus.
Dann probiert ihr die Codes mit euren _beiden_ Logins aus. bspl. Karlos1 und karlos88.
Wenn euer Code mit Psea0m anfängt, könnt ihr das m auch in eine 1 umändern.

Ansonsten /cry


----------



## i4uron (15. September 2008)

netharian schrieb:


> und wo beantragt man das ( sorry aber die ea seite ist mal bissl kacke und unübersichtlich)


Hier kannst du deine Bestellung stornieren: https://www.findmyorder.com/servlet/Control...SiteID=findmyor

Einfach Bestellnummer oder deine Email mit der du das Spiel bestellt hast eingeben, Stornierung auswählen, eine Nachricht dazu schreiben und fertig.


----------



## Thront (15. September 2008)

sagt mal wie lange dauert die bestätigungsmail?? ..

hab die vorbesteller box von saturn ( 5 eus)


----------



## Darn!a (15. September 2008)

so ich habe gestern das spiel bestellt 

heute mail bekommen um 16 uhr 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Du gehörst zu den ersten 750 Käufern und erhältst von uns einen Pre- Order- Code für Warhammer Online: The Age of Reckoning!!!

aber ich weis nicht ob ich damit spielen kann mit dem code    habe ihn schon registriert und aktieviert   wo kann ich das spiel den runterladen


----------



## etmundi (15. September 2008)

Soeben meine Bestellung bei EA widerrufen.

Die können mich mal...

So eben die Keys von Trade a Game bekommen- man sieht sich


----------



## Dornam (15. September 2008)

EA-Store hab ich gecancelt .. Und Trade-A-Game hat nach einen kurzen Anruf bei der Hotline einen Kunden mehr. 

Vor 10 min bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt, und jetzt den Preorder Key bekommen. SOOOO muss das gehen. 

EAStore- Nie Wieder.


----------



## csice (15. September 2008)

Ich warte nun seit 8 Stunden auf die aktiverung meines Key...

Neueingabe schon probiert
2 Mails an Goa gesendet
1 Mail an EA gesendet

wenn sich da nicht bald was zuckt storniere ich !


Der support is wie immer bei Goa unter aller s.. kann doch nicht sein das jemand seinen Key Eingibt und nach 5 min zocken kann, andere wiederum nach über 8 Stunden keinerlei Rückmeldung haben...

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Email addresse direkt zu jemandem aus dem Goa Team ? würde mich über ne PM sehr freuen.


----------



## etmundi (15. September 2008)

Dornam schrieb:


> EA-Store hab ich gecancelt .. Und Trade-A-Game hat nach einen kurzen Anruf bei der Hotline einen Kunden mehr.
> 
> Vor 10 min bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt, und jetzt den Preorder Key bekommen. SOOOO muss das gehen.
> 
> EAStore- Nie Wieder.




Dito

und noch ein paar euro gespart und bald Handbuch und DvD in Händen.


----------



## Inashez (15. September 2008)

also ich hatte keine Probleme mit meiner Bestellung beim EA-Store.

Open-Beta code kam pünktlich.

Der code für den Headstart kam Freitag Abends.

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzig kuriose ist... das ich das Handbuch und das Game selbst immer noch nicht runterladen kann...


----------



## Abarton (15. September 2008)

habe eben noch ma lbei ea angerufen und da meinte der liebe a.s.h.pilleman da die codes heute kommen und wenn nicht sollte ich morgen nochmal melden darauf meinte ich ich glaube wohlkaum das ich mich dann nochmal morgen melden werde das ich es nicht einsehe für jedes telefonat so um die 3 euronen hinnblechen zu wollen und werde dan heute abend stornieren und auf einmal wurde der sowas von pazig und wieder hollte mit angezogener die codes kommen und kann ich sonnst noch was für sie tuhn es warten mnoch andere inner leitung mh ich glaube der ist solangsam froh wenn feierabend^^

scheiss drauss rufe um 18:45 nochmal an nur um den zu ärgern^^


----------



## Aldaria (15. September 2008)

Ohh, pre codes vom Sonntag wurden gerade verschickt. Hab mein Code gerade von EA bekommen.


----------



## X1Alpha (15. September 2008)

key is mittlerweile da ^^ hatte schon das telefon in der hand um dort anzurufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netharian (15. September 2008)

jo hab gerade bei ea abbestellt und bei trade-a-game bestellt  ... kam direkt der key an und 5min später auch der von ea lol


----------



## Aldaria (15. September 2008)

Naja, liegt wohl daran, dass EA erst reagiert, wenn die Leute sauer sind und abbestellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte auch schon mit dem EA Support gemekert. )


----------



## Abarton (15. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, liegt wohl daran, dass EA erst reagiert, wenn die Leute sauer sind und abbestellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






ich geben den  noch bis 18:45 dan rufe ich an frage noch mal nach und wenn sich biss 19 uhr nichts tut  bestelle ich es ab und erst nächste oda übernächste wieder neu bestelln wenn ich das geld wieder habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epox1 (15. September 2008)

das kanns doch net sein, jetzt wo leute sagen dass der key kommt -> Web.de

Aufgrund einer Störung kann es für einen Teil unserer Kunden zu Problemen beim Zugriff auf FreeMail kommen. Ihr WEB.DE IT Team.
15.09.2008 - 18:10 Uhr  -  voraussichtliche Dauer: ca. 2 Stunden


ich raste so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pistenwolf (15. September 2008)

epox1 schrieb:


> das kanns doch net sein, jetzt wo leute sagen dass der key kommt -> Web.de
> 
> Aufgrund einer Störung kann es für einen Teil unserer Kunden zu Problemen beim Zugriff auf FreeMail kommen. Ihr WEB.DE IT Team.
> 15.09.2008 - 18:10 Uhr  -  voraussichtliche Dauer: ca. 2 Stunden
> ...



heute gegen 12:00 Headstartcode eingegeben bis jetzt noch nicht freigeschaltet geschweige den eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten....zudem das gleiche Problem verhurtes WEB.DE is down....


----------



## RalHe (15. September 2008)

csice schrieb:


> Ich warte nun seit 8 Stunden auf die aktiverung meines Key...
> 
> Neueingabe schon probiert
> 2 Mails an Goa gesendet
> ...




Also ich warte auch schon seid über 4std auf meine Key Aktivierung...
Langsam kotzt mich das an.
Da bestellt man schon Monate vorher das Game um Pünktlich zu spielen dann kommt sowas.
Das läuft wieder darauf hinaus das alle Mail Server von denen abspacken und wir wieder die dummen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei kann man es sich ja schon vorher vorstellen das es darauf hinausläuft und muß genug Reserven freischalten...
Mir tun schon die Leute am 18. Leid denn da werden sämtliche Mail Server crashen ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firewoman (15. September 2008)

Tja so kann das gehen. Habe bis fast 18 uhr gewartet ob ne Mail kommt. Dies war nicht der fall.
Also ab zum Saturn und Vorbesteller Box gekauft.
Kaum zuhause bekomme ich die Mail das ich jetzt die Keys eingeben kann.
Danke EA. Naja bestelle bei denen wieder ab.
Was die anschließend mit dem Key machen ist mir schnurz.
Sehen uns dann später Ingame.

Gruss Fire


----------



## Mathiis (15. September 2008)

RalHe schrieb:


> Also ich warte auch schon seid über 4std auf meine Key Aktivierung...
> Langsam kotzt mich das an.
> Da bestellt man schon Monate vorher das Game um Pünktlich zu spielen dann kommt sowas.
> Das läuft wieder darauf hinaus das alle Mail Server von denen abspacken und wir wieder die dummen sind
> ...



Also ich habe gerade meinen Key von Trade a Game bekommen, eingegeben und 5 min später konnte ich auch schon den updater starten. Klappte alles wunderbar. Vielleicht solltet ihr den KEy nochmal eingeben?!


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

hallo ihr,

habe gerade eben vor ca 15 min den key von EA bekommen, geregt und innerhalb von 5 min die Mail von GOA bekommen!

Hoffe für alle die noch warten, dass es nun schnell geht! man sieht sich im Spiel!


----------



## epox1 (15. September 2008)

Firewoman schrieb:


> Tja so kann das gehen. Habe bis fast 18 uhr gewartet ob ne Mail kommt. Dies war nicht der fall.
> Also ab zum Saturn und Vorbesteller Box gekauft.
> Kaum zuhause bekomme ich die Mail das ich jetzt die Keys eingeben kann.
> Danke EA. Naja bestelle bei denen wieder ab.
> ...





du warst dann auch einer von denen die gestern ne email von eastore bekommen hat dass sie neue keys generieren müssen und diese dann montag NACHMITTAG kommen oder?


----------



## RalHe (15. September 2008)

Ich hatte mein Game von Okaysoft bestellt und nicht von EA...
Kann es auch wirklich nicht verstehen das Leute sich mal ebend den Key registrieren und nach 5 Minuten die Bestätigung bekommen und andere schon seid Stunden warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkcyber123 (15. September 2008)

also ich habe meinen code auch schon hingeschickt und seit über eine stunde schon keine bestätigung von GOA bekommen ich könnte echt kotzen
ich habe auch bei okaysoft bestellt-.-


----------



## Domme (15. September 2008)

Hab mir eben die PreOrder geholt .... 2 Minuten später war die Mail da ;-)


----------



## RalHe (15. September 2008)

Darkcyber123 schrieb:


> also ich habe meinen code auch schon hingeschickt und seit über eine stunde schon keine bestätigung von GOA bekommen ich könnte echt kotzen
> ich habe auch bei okaysoft bestellt-.-




Wäre froh wenn ich nur 1std. schon drauf warten würde...
Also irgendwie verstehe ich dei Reihenfolge vom Versand der Key Bestätigung nicht.
Die sollen mir doch mal verraten nach welchen Kriterien die Bestätigungen verschickt werden.
Nach Reihenfolge des Key Eingangs kann es ja wohl nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebe (15. September 2008)

hab war zwar net bei ea store vorbestellt sondern wo anders und hab leider auch noch keinen Hs code bekommen.
jetzt heißt leider warten bis das game mit der post kommt. kann man halt nix machen.


----------



## epox1 (15. September 2008)

selbiges beim versenden der ea keys, scheint ja nicht danach zu gehen wer frueher bestellt hat denn anscheinend haben leute schon ihren key heute um 17 uhr bekommen die erst gestern oder so bestellt haben :O


----------



## RalHe (15. September 2008)

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag zu machen an GOA:
Was haltet ihr davon die Bestätigung von der Key Überprüfung nochmals per Mail überprüfen zu lassen???
Vielleicht seid ihr ja nicht genug ausgelastet und habt noch Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firewoman (15. September 2008)

epox1 schrieb:


> du warst dann auch einer von denen die gestern ne email von eastore bekommen hat dass sie neue keys generieren müssen und diese dann montag NACHMITTAG kommen oder?



Nicht mal mehr. Hätte ich die Mail bekomme wäre ich nicht Sicherheitsmäßig zum Saturn gelatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodlight (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das gibts nicht .... nach dem ich ohne erkennbaren grund nicht in die beta dürfte obwohl ich als einer der ersten meinen CE code eingegeben hab warte ich nun schon über 26h auf den headstart.... mein CE(!!) code-aktivierung und 3 e-mails sind bisher unbeantwortet ...  was soll ich tun was soll ich tun ???


----------



## palma (15. September 2008)

Ich hab um 18:08 meinen Headstart-Key vom EA Store bekommen, funktionierte einwandfrei.


----------



## Theodus (15. September 2008)

Ganz klar: EA Store und EA Support sind das Schlimmste was mir je passiert ist in Sachen Onlinehandel.

Ich habe Anfang September meinen Preorder bestellt. Die Keys kamen nicht. Die ganze Story ist so behindert, dass ich nur einige Details euch schildere:

a) Beta-Key defekt, hab allerdings zwei erhalten?!
b) Bis gestern hatte ich keine Keys für den Headstart, dann hat mir der Support gestern alle Keys zugeschickt, obwohl ich storniert habe!

Kurz und knap: Mir war das Ganze Sonntag Morgen zu stressig. Letzte Woche habe ich 10 (!) Supportmails geschrieben/beantwortet und teilweise waren die Antworten so doof. Ich hab also storniert und bei Scoops bestellt.

Fazit: Ich bekomm die Box und die Hefte (bekommt man im EA-Store nicht). Die Keys hat mir Scoops heute Morgen zugeschickt. Ich patch gerade. Alles toll. Nie wieder EA Store.

LG

Theo


----------



## palma (15. September 2008)

Theodus schrieb:


> Ganz klar: EA Store und EA Support sind das Schlimmste was mir je passiert ist in Sachen Onlinehandel.
> 
> Ich habe Anfang September meinen Preorder bestellt. Die Keys kamen nicht. Die ganze Story ist so behindert, dass ich nur einige Details euch schildere:
> 
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich, obwohl ich Key nun bekommen hab. Freund hat bisher nichts bekommen, obwohl paar Tage vor mir bestellt. Werd da nie wieder was kaufen.


----------



## RalHe (15. September 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das gibts nicht .... nach dem ich ohne erkennbaren grund nicht in die beta dürfte obwohl ich als einer der ersten meinen CE code eingegeben hab warte ich nun schon über 26h auf den headstart.... mein CE(!!) code-aktivierung und 3 e-mails sind bisher unbeantwortet ...  was soll ich tun was soll ich tun ???



Finde ich schon ein starkes Stück...
An Deiner Stelle hätte ich jetzt auch einen dicken Hals und würde kochen.
Es gibt ja noch nichtmal ein offizielles Forum wo man mal direkt an Ort und Stelle Dampf ablassen kann und es ein offizeller liest.
Die wissen schon warum kein offizielles Forum existiert...
Hat jemand zufällig E-Mail Adressen parat wo man mal Dampf ablassen kann was eventuell die Key Bestätigung beschleunigt??


----------



## Darkcyber123 (15. September 2008)

RalHe schrieb:


> Finde ich schon ein starkes Stück...
> An Deiner Stelle hätte ich jetzt auch einen dicken Hals und würde kochen.
> Es gibt ja noch nichtmal ein offizielles Forum wo man mal direkt an Ort und Stelle Dampf ablassen kann und es ein offizeller liest.
> Die wissen schon warum kein offizielles Forum existiert...
> Hat jemand zufällig E-Mail Adressen parat wo man mal Dampf ablassen kann was eventuell die Key Bestätigung beschleunigt??


also ich warte auch noch auf die bestätigungsmail. Ich habe meine ganzen daten und so einfach das Hilfsformular ausgefüllt 
was man auf www.war-europe.de unter Hilfe ausfüllen kann, ob es was bringt ist dann eine andere frage.


----------



## csice (15. September 2008)

Jo ich warte auch noch hab den SE code vom EA Store heute morgen gegen 09:45 Eingegeben und bisher nichts, hab 2 Mails an Goa und eine direkt an EA geschrieben... keine Antwort.
Denk mal das wird heute nix mehr


----------



## AgeQ (15. September 2008)

Ich habe schon vor einem halben monat dort bestellt und alles schon vor ein paar tagen via mail bekommen.. die meinungen gehen hier echt weit auseinander ich habe bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Cressari (15. September 2008)

Bei mir auch alles bestens mit EA Store. Scheint a bissle russisch Roulette zu sein!


----------



## seppix@seppix (15. September 2008)

Ich habe auf rechnung bestellt habe aber noch keine keys bekommen oder soll das so wenn man mit rechnung macht ?ßßßßß


----------



## epox1 (15. September 2008)

so 22 Uhr, warten noch Andere auf die Codes außer mir? =( (Ich meine damit EAStore Vorbesteller die gestern eine E-Mail bekommen haben dass die Codes heute Nachmittag bei uns eintreffen sollen....)


----------



## walterpepek (15. September 2008)

jup bei mir is auch noch nix da, ist echt lächerlich, daß eine Firma von der Größe es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt mit so einem Ansturm umzugehen


----------



## RealdC (15. September 2008)

epox1 schrieb:


> so 22 Uhr, warten noch Andere auf die Codes außer mir? =( (Ich meine damit EAStore Vorbesteller die gestern eine E-Mail bekommen haben dass die Codes heute Nachmittag bei uns eintreffen sollen....)



...ja, habe auch nichts bekommen, auf Support Fragen wird nicht geantwortet. ....was ein Sauladen EA


----------



## csice (15. September 2008)

Ich habe meine Keys seit 13.09. vom EA Store (via Paypal bezahlt) aber tröstet euch Jungs dafür warte ich schon 12 Stunden seit der Keyeingabe auf die Bestätigungsmail.....


----------



## Ailo (15. September 2008)

oha, da bin ich ja nicht aleine "Opfer" des Ea store... heute nachmittag zieht sich schon recht lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke Stornierung der Bestellung ist das Einzige was die eventuell noch merken.. emails und support anfragen zeigen zumindest keine Wirkung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so kann man sich auch die Vorfreude auf ein Spiel kaputtmachen - naja glaube nicht mehr an nen EA store Preorder code und werde wohl die guten Amazonen bemühen...der18te ist ja auch noch nen Tag -
obwohl man vieleicht besser fahren würde wenn das Spiel erst am 20ten nach dem Grossen Chaos eintreffen würde. Same procedure as every game James  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abarton (16. September 2008)

Ailo schrieb:


> oha, da bin ich ja nicht aleine "Opfer" des Ea store... heute nachmittag zieht sich schon recht lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


Job Bin auch das sogenannte opfer morgen um 12 uhr wirt storniert so dan mchts mal gut man hört sich dann irggent wan im game gute nacht


----------



## etmundi (16. September 2008)

Also ich hab heute Nachmittag meine Bestellung widerrufen.
Anschließend bei trade-a-game bestellt.
5 Min später kamen die Keys. Seitdem spiele ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RalHe (16. September 2008)

epox1 schrieb:


> so 22 Uhr, warten noch Andere auf die Codes außer mir? =( (Ich meine damit EAStore Vorbesteller die gestern eine E-Mail bekommen haben dass die Codes heute Nachmittag bei uns eintreffen sollen....)




Ich warte immer noch und das ganze schon seid 15h.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epox1 (16. September 2008)

so eben aufgestanden, immernoch keine E-Mail, so langsam reichts....


----------



## RealdC (16. September 2008)

epox1 schrieb:


> so eben aufgestanden, immernoch keine E-Mail, so langsam reichts....



Ist schon ein nettes Gefühl für dumm verkauft zu werden. Aber ja, ist ja mitlerweile normal, Betrug an allen Ecken, vor allem im Online Geschäft. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass mal eines der grossen Print Magazine nicht wieder die Hose voll hat ( weniger Werbeeinnahmen ) und mal einen kritischen Bericht über diese Amateur Firma Namens EA bringt. 

ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, ob ich den Kram stornieren soll oder es halt jetzt bis Donnerstag laufen lassen soll und dann sehen die mich nie wieder. 

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Spiel kaufe, woanders, und heute abend die Keys eingebe, wenn ich Pech habe warte ich dann wie manch andere ewig auf die Bestätigungsmail von GOA, dann haben wir schon bald Donnerstag und den Key für Donnerstag haben ja die meisten, lohnt sich kaum noch wenn man tagsüber arbeiten muss. 

...oder man kehrt dem WAR Mist ganz den Rücken und schaut mal in ein paar Monaten wieder rein.


----------



## Abarton (16. September 2008)

RealdC schrieb:


> Ist schon ein nettes Gefühl für dumm verkauft zu werden. Aber ja, ist ja mitlerweile normal, Betrug an allen Ecken, vor allem im Online Geschäft.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass mal eines der grossen Print Magazine nicht wieder die Hose voll hat ( weniger Werbeeinnahmen ) und mal einen kritischen Bericht über diese Amateur Firma Namens EA bringt.
> 
> ...




Jup dem stimme ich zu ich habe auch noch nichts im fach aber als ich gestern nochmalls mit der sogenaten Hotmitarbeiter geredet habe meinter sollte heute also gestern nichts kommen solle ich nochmal anrufen und dann wirt dieses geklärt dieses versprechen gab er aber auch erst als ich leise anfig wütend zu werden er gab mir dann eine ich nenne es dan mal eine fixnummer unter der ich mich dan melde solle bin mal gespand


----------



## epox1 (16. September 2008)

also ich hab da angerufen vor 1 1/2 stunden, die dame sagte mir dass sie den key losschickt, natuerlich ist immernoch nichts da....ist schon krass wie man irgendwie verarscht wird :O hat jemand das selbe problem? also hat heute auch schon wer angerufen und evtl den key sogar dann bekommen?


----------



## LinkeNa3 (16. September 2008)

Hi, hab so super wie ich war mein WAR bei ea store bestellt... hab den code schon bekommen das spiel schon aktiviert auf der hauptseite aber....    der download button beim download manager ist immer noch grau? weiss einer was genaueres darüber?


danke


----------



## Shurycain (16. September 2008)

SuFu + Google ftw


----------



## LinkeNa3 (16. September 2008)

such ich schon lange, danke für deine super antwort.

bitte eine richtige, danke


----------



## rayz (17. September 2008)

Habe hier https://www.findmyorder.com/servlet/Control...SiteID=findmyor meien Bestellung vom EA-Store storniert,dann stand da das ich noch eine Email erhalten solle. Jedoch warte ich jetz 2 Tage darauf, und das Spiel wird noch als ausstehende Rechnung angezeigt. Wie lange musstet ihr auf eure Email warten?


----------



## Roxxhy (30. September 2008)

Hallo buffed.de Community!

Muss mich hier mal über EA abreagieren!

Also es geht um folgendes,

Mein Kumpel und ich wollten uns über EA-Store 2 mal WAR vorbestellen, was er auch gemacht hat. ( auch für mich )
Alles schön und gut es kam auch bei ihm eine Bestätigungsemail. ABER es war schon bei Beginn der Beta komisch, 
da nur ein Beta Key verschickt wurde. Ab dem fehlenden Head Start Code wurde es merkwürdig und er schrieb auch
schon Emails bzw. Formulare an EA-Store. Keine Anwort kam...

Nun wurde nicht einmal der Voll Versions Key verschickt , also es fehlt dieser 2mal, nun wird er morgen da mal anrufen
und ihnen die Meinung geigen! Er hat alle Emails noch im Postfach und durchgelesen. Tja was haltet ihr davon?

so long roxxhy


----------



## Ilunadin (30. September 2008)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> Tja was haltet ihr davon?



Nichts,ich bewege lieber meinen  Arsch Hintern  in den Laden und kaufe es dort,denn mit Internetshops habe ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

/edit: Und ja es ist eine Schweinerei


----------



## etmundi (30. September 2008)

Namaste

Was ich davon halte: Schweinerei

Ich selbst hatte mir das Spiel im EA-Store gekauft und später
meine Bestellung widerrufen. Trotz mehrer Mails von mir
keine Reaktion. Na egal, habe es per Kreditkarte bezahlt
und die Zahlung gestoppt.


----------



## etmundi (30. September 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Nichts,ich bewege lieber meinen  Arsch Hintern  in den Laden und kaufe es dort,denn mit Internetshops habe ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.




Auf dem Lande etwas schwierig.


----------



## Sledge Hammer (30. September 2008)

Ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich für dich. Ich würde auch mal Anrufen und sonst stonieren den Kram und normal kaufen gehn.


Bei mir hatt das damals alles super geklapt hab sogar 2 Betakeys bekommen


----------



## Riao (1. Oktober 2008)

Log dich ein und guck unter Bestellungen dort steht der gültige War Key.
Entgegen der Headstartmail, wo sie geschrieben haben, dass sie ihn verschicken, verschicken sie diesen nicht!


----------

